# Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Patch ?



## kynori (13. Oktober 2010)

Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.

Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.

Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Du hast zwar mehr Leben, aber bei Weitem nicht die Rüstung eines Tanks.

DD's müssen halt mal wieder Lernen Fokusdamage und CC zu verwenden.

Die Zaubermacht errechnet sich jetzt aus dem Intelligenz-Wert.

Endlich wurden diese überflüssigen Werte rausgeschmissen.

BTW: Nach ca. 5h, die er Patch nun Spielbar ist, kannst du schon sagen: "Alles ist Scheiße!". Erstaunlich wie schnell Ihr euch eine Meinung bilden könnt.


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2010)

Ach herrlich schon nach n paar Stunden hören die ersten mit Wow auf nur weil etwas anders ist... Gewöhnt euch doch erstmal an den Änderungen und entscheidet dann ob es euch noch SPAß! macht dieses Spiel zu spielen oder nicht.Aber Geduld ist ja eine Tugend =)


----------



## Shaila (13. Oktober 2010)

Wartet doch erstmal ab, bis alle Bugs rausgebügelt sind, bis alles noch ein bisschen angepasst ist und seht doch erst mal, wie es sich entwickelt. Mit der Zeit wird sich alles normalisieren und dann kann man es immer noch als "Scheiße" abstempeln. Ich als Jäger finde die Änderungen bisher ganz gut, es ist eine unglaubliche Umstellung, aber ich denke das muss sich einfach setzen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Änderungen gut. Das verleiht dem Spiel wieder die "alte Würze"


----------



## teroa (13. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC




das wow abgestürzt ist seid bc ei mal dahingestellt ich bin auch der meinug seid dem es die arena gibt..

und zu den ganzen anderen du darfst nicht vergessen es ich auf cata abgestimtm und das es aktuell dann probs gibt ist wohl normal .. mein krieger hat auch 2000 ap weniger als vorher ...


----------



## sc00p (13. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung was du hast. Ich find en Patch genial Oo


----------



## tsurugu (13. Oktober 2010)

Wir wurden ja auch von Blizzard gewarnt, dass es vom Patch bis Cataclysm "chaotisch" sein wird, da die neuen Skillungen für lvl 85 ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Yiraja (13. Oktober 2010)

naja jeder patch hat positive und negative aspekte und durch die im vorfeld verbreiteten gerüchte hab ich das schlimmste befürchtet und bin nun doch positiv überrascht^^ alles halb so wild leute die welt geht nicht unter


----------



## Firun (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ist immer und immer wieder genau das selbe mimimi wie damals vor BC oder WotlK   

In zwei Wochen sagen alle dann wieder gemeinsam im Chor  "oh wie ist das schön"


----------



## Shaila (13. Oktober 2010)

tsurugu schrieb:


> Wir wurden ja auch von Blizzard gewarnt, dass es vom Patch bis Cataclysm "chaotisch" sein wird, da die neuen Skillungen für lvl 85 ausgelegt sind.



Wobei man sagen muss, dass sie mit dem Wort "chaotisch" den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen haben. 

Was heute im Handelschannel los war und auch noch ist, das hab ich in 5 Jahren noch nicht erlebt. Es war ja immer bisschen Aufregung im Channel nach einem Patch, aber der hier übertrifft echt alles. Da sind nur so die Tränen geflossen und die Fragezeichen durch die Channels geflogen.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (13. Oktober 2010)

Patch finde ich super geil, endlich hat blizz was gemacht was damals zu classic zeiten schon paaieren sollte !! ( fokus für hunter )

Also Patch = geil


----------



## Arasouane (13. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



made my day 

ein traum....


----------



## hüls95 (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja wie mans nimmt ich finds gut !


----------



## Raindog (13. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das ist immer und immer wieder genau das selbe mimimi wie damals vor BC oder WotlK
> 
> In zwei Wochen sagen alle dann wieder gemeinsam im Chor  "oh wie ist das schön"




Amen. So war es und so ist es und so wird es immer sein *g*


Es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Nur weil der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist, muss man nicht alles heulend in die Ecke schmeißen. Ich habe mich heut nachmittag so ganz ohne Addons sehr nackt gefühlt, und auch das heilen war komisch ungewohnt...

Aber das ist wie mit neuen Schuhen. Lauf ein paar Meter (oder Kilometer) mit ihnen, und sie sitzen perfekt 



Dog - russischer T80u


----------



## mobbel14 (13. Oktober 2010)

Momentan bin ich nicht beigeistert. fast alle klassen haben eine komplett andere spielmechanik bekommen und der dmg is unnötig hoch bei manchen klassen. 

Klar es ist der Anfang aber muss man so übertrieben den schaden pushen?! Hallo mein Mage macht 40k mit Arkanschlag! vorher war ich mit nem 16k weit zufrieden.


----------



## xerkxes (13. Oktober 2010)

Eine Katastrophe!

Ich habe gerade auch das Abo gekündigt, was aber an der Markenpolitik liegt. Naja, ziehe ich halt weiter und schau wieder wo anders rein.


----------



## Annovella (13. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



Ich würde nicht sagen, das es scheiße ist. Es ist... "anders", "neu" und im Moment noch "komplizierter".
Mal schauen wie es in den nächsten Tag weiter geht.

Edit:



mobbel14 schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich nicht beigeistert. fast alle klassen haben eine komplett andere spielmechanik bekommen und der dmg is unnötig hoch bei manchen klassen.



Jap, ich finde die Spielmechanikänderungen auch ZU extrem. Ich komme als Mamaeule des Servers überhaupt nichtmehr klar. Mit meinem Eleschami/Firemage/Retri habe ich mich nichtmal getraut auch nur annährend herum zu probieren...^^


----------



## lordxanatos (13. Oktober 2010)

seid doch froh, wenn er und seine gilde aufhören gibts ein paar "ogog" idioten weniger
vorallem da kriegertanks nicht wirklich anders sind als andere tankklassen atm, es trifft alle gleich


----------



## Nerevar88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Die BG's als Lowlevel sind schlimm
Shadow-Priests sind untötbar und Rogues machen mal schnell 2k+ Ambushs mit Level 35
Sehr unasugeglichen und irgendwie ist das Questen auch ein Bischen sehr einfach
2 Zauber/Skill und der Mob ist tot


----------



## Qataqo (13. Oktober 2010)

Refaser schrieb:


> Ach herrlich schon nach n paar Stunden hören die ersten mit Wow auf nur weil etwas anders ist... Gewöhnt euch doch erstmal an den Änderungen und entscheidet dann ob es euch noch SPAß! macht dieses Spiel zu spielen oder nicht.Aber Geduld ist ja eine Tugend =)



sign, ist schon ziemliche muschelig aufzuhören nur weil man was nicht versteht und darum schlecht ist... ist schon doof wenn man keine vorgaben hat was skillung etc. angeht wa?

das man bei aoe schwierigkeiten hat momentan als tank die aggro zu bekommen stimmt, aber dennoch gibts genug möglichkeiten und man sollte vorallem den blutungstick@dönerknall skillen! very nice


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2010)

Ahhh will endlich einloggen und selber spielen  ^^


----------



## lordxanatos (13. Oktober 2010)

Qataqo schrieb:


> sign, ist schon ziemliche muschelig aufzuhören nur weil man was nicht versteht und darum schlecht ist... ist schon doof wenn man keine vorgaben hat was skillung etc. angeht wa?
> 
> das man bei aoe schwierigkeiten hat momentan als tank die aggro zu bekommen stimmt, aber dennoch gibts genug möglichkeiten und man sollte vorallem den blutungstick@dönerknall skillen! very nice



bringt das wirklich viel? habs aufm ptr nich mitskillen wollen, zu faul 
hab nur allgemein gehört, bringt zwar was wenns darum geht healaggro zu halten, aber mehr auch nicht
und das schaff ich mit tabben auch


----------



## Morcan (13. Oktober 2010)

Refaser schrieb:


> Ach herrlich schon nach n paar Stunden hören die ersten mit Wow auf nur weil etwas anders ist... Gewöhnt euch doch erstmal an den Änderungen und entscheidet dann ob es euch noch SPAß! macht dieses Spiel zu spielen oder nicht.Aber Geduld ist ja eine Tugend =)



Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier...ich musste auch direkt an den letzten "großen" CSS-Patch denken, nachdem die meisten rumgemeckert haben, obwohl sich im Prinzip eigtl. garnichts geändert hat...





xerkxes schrieb:


> Eine Katastrophe!
> 
> Ich habe gerade auch das Abo gekündigt, was aber an der Markenpolitik liegt. Naja, ziehe ich halt weiter und schau wieder wo anders rein.



Hat dir das mit der unübersichtlichen Anzahl von Marken besser gefallen? 


Ich find den Patch bis jetzt richtig gut. Liegt aber vllt. daran, dass der Hexer enorm viel Spaß macht 
Das Rumgeheule versteh ich jedenfalls nicht, nur weil sich ein paar Spielmechaniken geändert haben muss man doch nicht aufhören. Schaut es euch ein paar Tage an, übt fleißig und dann habt ihrs wieder drin....



Außerdem (ich spreche hier auch als Gelegenheitstank) sollten Dds einfach mal ein wenig warten, bis der Tank alle Mobs hat, und dann jeden nacheinander umholzen. Bomben ist halt nichtmehr drin, auch ein sinnloser Grund zu weinen


----------



## Kindgenius (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds voll cool, dass ich nach dem killen eines Gegners im BG einfach ohne Vorwarnung aus BG gekickt werden mit Deserteur debuff...


----------



## Refaser (13. Oktober 2010)

Besonders aufst Tanken bin ich total gespannt. Viele DD´s werden sich einfach umstellen müssen und AUFPASSEN müssen. Das wird in den ersten Tagen/Wochen echt probs geben mit Rnd Inis, DD´s werden reihenweise leaven oder gekickt werden weil der Tank zu "schlecht" ist. Auch auf mein Holy Pala bin ich gespannt mit den Mana-Reg Änderungen. Schon jemand irgendeine Erfahrung ob man echt Oom gehen kann mit n PALA ?!?


----------



## Manaori (13. Oktober 2010)

Refaser schrieb:


> Besonders aufst Tanken bin ich total gespannt. Viele DD´s werden sich einfach umstellen müssen und AUFPASSEN müssen. Das wird in den ersten Tagen/Wochen echt probs geben mit Rnd Inis, DD´s werden reihenweise leaven oder gekickt werden weil der Tank zu "schlecht" ist. Auch auf mein Holy Pala bin ich gespannt mit den Mana-Reg Änderungen. Schon jemand irgendeine Erfahrung ob man echt Oom gehen kann mit n PALA ?!?



Also, ich hab vorhin eben die grube geheilt (mit einem sehr miesen Tank *g+) Und die Änderungen waren... durchaus spielbar. Es ist nur vewrirrend, dass Lichtblitz doch recht verändert wurde. OOM gegangen bin ich ehrlich gesagt weniger als vorher


----------



## kynori (13. Oktober 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> seid doch froh, wenn er und seine gilde aufhören gibts ein paar "ogog" idioten weniger
> vorallem da kriegertanks nicht wirklich anders sind als andere tankklassen atm, es trifft alle gleich



Durch diese Aussage wiedersprichst du dir eigendlich selbst mit "idiot". Wenn du nicht konversationsfähig bist und Leute mir nichts dir nichts beleidigen musst, dann nim entweder eine Psychotherapie oder verschwinde aus diesem thread.




kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du hast zwar mehr Leben, aber bei Weitem nicht die Rüstung eines Tanks.
> 
> DD's müssen halt mal wieder Lernen Fokusdamage und CC zu verwenden.
> 
> ...



Nein Veränderungen sind eigendlich gut... das ist nicht das Problem hier sondern eher die "ständigen Veränderungen". Ein Mensch braucht Zeit bis er sich in die entsprechende Lage eingewöhnt hat und kann irgendwann auch mit einer sinnvollen Veränderung ebenfalls mit leben aber bei jedem neuen Addon oder neuem patch, dass sich permanent alles immer ändern muss ist sogar für den flexibelsten typen zu arg.

Mit der Zeit würde man sich ebenfalls an der neuen Mechanik wohl gewöhnen aber wenn der ganze Spielrhytmus ins schwanken gekommen ist, macht es den "meisten" wohlgemerkt keinen Spaß mehr und vorallem Leuten, die haufenweise Zeit für dieses Spiel investiert und geleistet haben.

Das ist wie, als ob man jedes Jahr umziehen würde und mit der Zeit hat man garkein heimisches Gefühl mehr und ist irritiert. So hat man zb. auch keinen Gedanken mehr wie "schön wieder daheim zu sein" etc. ist nur ein Beispiel aber kommt irgendwie auf das gleiche hinaus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ich finds voll cool, dass ich nach dem killen eines Gegners im BG einfach ohne Vorwarnung aus BG gekickt werden mit Deserteur debuff...



 Sowas nennt man Schicksal ...

Ne also ich finde den Patch im GROBEN ganz gut und auch die Änderungen sind sinnvoll, aber WTF wurde die BÄUMCHENFORM !!!! entfernt ? Verstehe es nicht...


----------



## Ghazemeister (13. Oktober 2010)

das liebe ich am meisten bei den patches. wenn alle rumheulen und sagen dass sie aufhören und nach ner woche meinen es sei das beste was je passiert is... jaja immer wieder episch


----------



## LingLing85 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm nicht mal ins Spiel rein^^ 5,29 gb gesaugt, gestartet, will ein update runterladen, bleibt bei 0% hängen und baaaaaaaam Fatal Error #132


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Mimi lass ich lediglich über den Retri aus...
Der macht mir gar keinen Spaß mehr.
Werde wohl bis Cata nur noch tanken 

Aber der Druide ist so hammer jetzt zu spielen.
Da braucht man keine Baumgestalt um damit klar zu kommen


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch mega unbegeistert.... mein Druidentank/ Kitteh gefiel mir so wie er war sehr gut. Jetzt wurden sämtliche Fähigkeiten auf den Kopf geworfen und naja.... mein Dudu ist es nicht mehr. 
Der Patch war grausam in meinen Augen. Ich habe mich für meine Klasse entschieden weil sie so war sie halt eben war, habe viel ZEit investiert. Völlig umsonst quasi. Man geht mit seinem gern gespielten Char off und kommt mit etwas völlig anderem wieder online. totaler Mist. Kleine Veränderungen, Angleichungen, klar.... nur wurden ja einfach alle Fähigkeiten einfach in einen großen Mörser gekippt und raus kam zusammengeklebte Mischtalente und jede Menge Bockmist. Thx Blizz, bleibt das bis Cata so bin ich raus aus der Sache....


----------



## Karli1994 (13. Oktober 2010)

ha es ist das eingetroffen was ich vorherhgesagt als wotlk raus kamm haben sie herumgeheiult das in bc und vannila alles besser war und wenn cata raus ist heulen sie herum das bc vannila und wotlk alles besser war


----------



## Kzell (13. Oktober 2010)

ich finds bissel blöd das ich für das umschmieden gold bezahlen muss .. und als arp gesockelter schurke jetzt gezwungen bin umzusockeln...
def krieger hat auch bissel abgekommen.. schaffe den zul gurub raptor boss nicth mehr solo.. aber sonst sieht es ganz interessant aus


----------



## lordxanatos (13. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Durch diese Aussage wiedersprichst du dir eigendlich selbst mit "idiot". Wenn du nicht konversationsfähig bist und Leute mir nichts dir nichts beleidigen musst, dann nim entweder eine Psychotherapie oder verschwinde aus diesem thread.



das darfste mir ma erklären, wieso wiederspreche ich mir?
ich bin der meinung wer am patchday nach ein paar stunden wow kündigt hat sie nicht mehr alle und die allgemeinheit kann sich darüber freuen
ich beleidige nicht mir nichts dir nichts sondern stelle eine vermutung auf(vorurteilsbelastet vermute ich dass jeder der o.g. tut ein "ogog" idiot ist), welche ich als argument für meinen standpunkt(besser wenn sie weg sind) verwende


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Oktober 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Bin auch mega unbegeistert.... mein Druidentank/ Kitteh gefiel mir so wie er war sehr gut. Jetzt wurden sämtliche Fähigkeiten auf den Kopf geworfen und naja.... mein Dudu ist es nicht mehr.
> Der Patch war grausam in meinen Augen. Ich habe mich für meine Klasse entschieden weil sie so war sie halt eben war, habe viel ZEit investiert. Völlig umsonst quasi. Man geht mit seinem gern gespielten Char off und kommt mit etwas völlig anderem wieder online. totaler Mist. Kleine Veränderungen, Angleichungen, klar.... nur wurden ja einfach alle Fähigkeiten einfach in einen großen Mörser gekippt und raus kam zusammengeklebte Mischtalente und jede Menge Bockmist. Thx Blizz, bleibt das bis Cata so bin ich raus aus der Sache....



Als ob der Druide noch niiiie geändert worden wäre.


----------



## TippEx95 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin eigentlich positiv überrascht, hab bis jetzt nur mit meinem 60er Dudu rumprobiert und muss sagen die neue Eulenmechanik ist super! Was auffällt, ist die extreme unausgeglichenheit als Heiler in Instanzen (Ich mach mit nem 60er heal Dudu ohne Skill und mit Pi mal Daumen verteilten Skillpunkten 12k Healcrits) und die Schlachtfelder allgemein.


----------



## Thyson93 (13. Oktober 2010)

Der Patch ist das beste was passieren konnte.Endlich mal Ordnung in dem Spiel


----------



## Shamiden (13. Oktober 2010)

meine güte geh halt .... ihr komt bestimmt alle in 2wochen spätestens zu cata wieder an und wollt wieder spieln

das is halt so vor ner erweiterung ... die in classic fanden die trees zu bc bestimmt auch kacke
ich fand die trees zu wotlk kacke dann wieder gut und find es im moment super


----------



## xxhajoxx (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin Druiden Heal war natürlich vorher enttäuscht weil der Baum weg ist, aber die neue Mechanik gefällt mir echt gut, das ist etwas anspruchsvoller auch wenn ich mit 40k Mana nie OOM gehe, die Baumgestalt als CD finde ich absolut imba, dauerhaft Nachwachsen casten und 12k crits raushämmern und das 30sec lang das haut schon mächtig rein. Also das was ich von den Änderungen bisher gesehen hab ist wirklich gut gelungen, Kollege von mir is diszi priest und der is auch völlig begeistert mit der Barriere und allgemein wie sein Talentbaum aufgebaut ist.

Alles in allem aus meiner Sicht gute Arbeit Blizz!


----------



## Stetto (13. Oktober 2010)

Grandios! Mein Erdschock krittet mit 22k.

Aber mal ernsthaft.... die Änderungen sind schon Klasse. Alleine das Reforgen gehört zu den besten Neuerungen seit Jahren.


----------



## Redday (13. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/buffed/paladin.gif[/img]


doch, tut sie


----------



## Jeckel93 (13. Oktober 2010)

An denjenigen der fragte ob Pala oom gehen können (ich sollte mal quoten lernen =D). Auf 80 wirst du wohl eher weniger oom gehen. Als ich in Beta noch 80 war hat Lichtblitz 1193 Mana und Heiliges Licht irgendwas mit 300 Mana gekostet. Göttliches Licht hat etwas mehr als Lichtblitz gekostet. Bei einem Manapool von etwa 40k ist das natürlich noch nicht so viel. Lichtblitz sind da etwa 3% vom kompletten Manapool. Wenn du dir die Zauberkosten auf 85 anguckst kann dir schlecht werden ^^. Ich habe einen Manapool von 66k und mein Gruppenheilzauber kostet 93xx. Das entspricht 15% meines MAXIMALEN Manas. Sicherlich ist auch der Manareg sehr gestiegen doch kann man wenn man Lichtblitz spammt einfach mal nach 15 Sekunden oom sein. Wirklich zeigen wird sich dies aber erst ab etwa 82/83. Vorher muss man noch nicht so auf das Mana achten.


Zum Thema low-level. Ein Gildenmember in der Beta hat sich einen Schurken erstellt und komplett mit heirlooms ausgestattet. Für Level 1-20 hat er 4 Stunden und 58 Minuten gebraucht. Das hat sicher damit zu tun, dass er jeden mob mit einem Schlag umgeklatscht hat. Hätte er nicht die eine Quest falsch verstanden und sich die Gegen sehr genau angeschaut, wäre er wohl nach 3,5 Stunden 20 gewesen. 

Mit dem Patch wurde auf jeden Fall sehr viel geändert und ich denke gerade der Bereich vor 85 passt einfach noch überhaupt nicht und ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass es so auf die Server gekommen ist (live-server nicht getestet. Die Talente sind ja teilweise doch noch extra für 4.0.1 verändert worden.)


----------



## TitusDaxx (13. Oktober 2010)

Köstlich... Die die sich über den patch aufregen haben noch nie im leben die Classic zeiten gesehen... welcome back oldsql


----------



## Landerson (13. Oktober 2010)

Habe am Patch Tag meine erste (wirklich meine allerste) Hero Instance gemacht. Es war ungewohnt das sich schon einiges beim Jaeger veraendert hat aber ich finds toll, weit mehr aufgeraeumter, uebersichtlicher und alles in allem besser als der Mana Mist.
Die Bugs werden schon noch ausgebuegelt.

Ich musste ueber den TE schon herzlich lachen, nach noch nichtmal einem Tag schon das Handtuch werfen und mit ihm die ganze Gilde - was fuer ein Quatsch. Aber danke - made my day


----------



## Nerevar88 (13. Oktober 2010)

TitusDaxx schrieb:


> Köstlich... Die die sich über den patch aufregen haben noch nie im leben die Classic zeiten gesehen... welcome back oldsql



Zu Classiczeiten konnte man als Schurke beim leveln 5 Mobs töten ohne Cooldowns zu zünden und am Ende mehr als 50% hp zu haben? hmm


----------



## Stetto (13. Oktober 2010)

> Die die sich über den patch aufregen haben noch nie im leben die Classic zeiten gesehen.



Und was genau ist an dem Patch jetzt wie Classic?


----------



## Allvis116 (13. Oktober 2010)

Sie werden alle wiederkommen!

Back 2 Topic:

Ich find den patch gut.

Ok, mitm Hunter habe ich jetzt Fokus *würg* aber die anderen Änderungen sind sehr gut.
Mitm DK ist auch alles sehr gut gelungen, trotz neuem Runensystem aber...Hey! Man gewöhnt sich dran, und spätestens zu Cata release sind doch eh schon alle Rotas usw. wieder draußen, also was soll.


----------



## TitusDaxx (13. Oktober 2010)

Nichts... ausser das halt die spieler wieder gefragt sind und nicht jeder gimp tanken kann etc...

Also ich mag den patch !


----------



## Azyurok (13. Oktober 2010)

1. lies die Patchnotes dann weist im voraus bescheid
und 2. ICH FIND DEN PATCH SO SAU GEILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUAHAHAHAHA 
sry musste sein^^

Alle meine Chars haben mehr Live, Schaden ist mindestens verdoppelt und Lowies sind im Moment OVERPOWER ^^ macht mal mit lowies dm... da wird nur gerusht^^


----------



## Loretta (13. Oktober 2010)

Habe nur den ersten Post gelesen und sage dazu nur lol l2p (hehe wollte ich immer schon mal schreiben.)

Ach ja: DONT FEED THE TROLL

MfG Falura


----------



## kynori (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich warte einfach mal bis Cata ab wenn sich bis dahin alles optimiert würd ichs auf jedenfall toll finden.


----------



## Terrorda (13. Oktober 2010)

I LOVE 4.0 !! :0


----------



## ibbi (13. Oktober 2010)

heyho leute kann atm. leider nich spielen..
wie is das gemeint vom TE

is aggro aufbauen JEZ schon schwer?
oder auf cata bezogen
und hat sich schon rausgestellt welche klasse diesma total op is? kurz vor wotlk wars ja der retri


----------



## Fr3ak3r (13. Oktober 2010)

bin etwas enttäuscht von der neuen mechanik eines heilschamanen, dmg machen um bessere heilungen rauszuhauen, oder mana zurück zubekommen, im pvp vielleicht, da man dort immer etwas dmg als heiler raushaut, aber im pve bringt das bissel dmg null.
für mich ist das ziemlich undurchdacht.

das grafikupdate gefällt mir, nur das wasser sieht nich dolle aus, in sw sieht das aus wie asphalt.

die neuen talentbäume bieten kaum noch spielraum für eigene skillungen, also noch mehr einheitsbrei.

vorm patch hat mir wow besser gefallen, aber mal abwarten wie es nach dem addon und lvl85 aussieht.


----------



## Kafka (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde den Patch gut, denn wie man an TE sieht ist er quasi ein Noobfilter. (Wie ich muss denken? Ne das spiele ich nicht mehr!)

Ich für meinen Teil fahre jetzt an der Puppe selfbuffed mit meinen gammeligen Pvp Gear gut 6k dps... (wer mehr über den Skill wissen will siehe im Arsenal Zaubertroll auf Destromath)


----------



## Fusselbirne (13. Oktober 2010)

Endlich wird die Spreu vom Weizen (wieder) getrennt.Ein Glück.


----------



## ibbi (13. Oktober 2010)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> bin etwas enttäuscht von der neuen mechanik eines heilschamanen, dmg machen um bessere heilungen rauszuhauen, oder mana zurück zubekommen, im pvp vielleicht, da man dort immer etwas dmg als heiler raushaut, aber im pve bringt das bissel dmg null.
> für mich ist das ziemlich undurchdacht.
> 
> das grafikupdate gefällt mir, nur das wasser sieht nich dolle aus, in sw sieht das aus wie asphalt.
> ...



magst das ma weiter erklären?? wollt eig. jez ersma meinen mage wieder auspacken und shami ersma liegen lassen = danke


----------



## Kuisito (13. Oktober 2010)

Meine Meinung

Sehr nett gemacht, bin total zufrieden mit den neuen features.

Der Download ging sehr schnell und ohne Probleme, denn ich hab sie aus dem Internet geladen. Das Laden mit dem Launcher hatte mir auch keine Probleme bereitet. 
Das einzige, was mich mit jeder grossen Inhaltspatch nervt, ist dass meine GESAMTEN!!!!11einself Addons nicht aktuell sind. D.h: Gameplay konnte ich bis heute abend vergessen, bis halt die wichtigsten Addons wieder gingen (Interface Addons und so ne, ich mag das original UI nicht).

Paar sachen in der patch sind buggy, aber wen stoert das schon. 

Mich stoert das die Addons jetzt alle verbuggt sind


----------



## Thoraros (13. Oktober 2010)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> bin etwas enttäuscht von der neuen mechanik eines heilschamanen, dmg machen um bessere heilungen rauszuhauen, oder mana zurück zubekommen, im pvp vielleicht, da man dort immer etwas dmg als heiler raushaut, aber im pve bringt das bissel dmg null.
> für mich ist das ziemlich undurchdacht.
> 
> das grafikupdate gefällt mir, nur das wasser sieht nich dolle aus, in sw sieht das aus wie asphalt.
> ...



Naja, früher haste dir einfach den besten Spec rausgesucht und adaptiert. Nun kannst dir es halt aussuchen denn jede Skillung hat nun ihre Richtigkeit ähnlich wie in Classic.
Ansonsten find ich den Patch auch recht mies, aber hey was solls, einfach bis zum Addon warten.


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

ganz klarer fall es braucht wieder classic server . alles ander soll wow 2 werden... juhuh 1 char ist wieder zurück


----------



## Dramidoc (13. Oktober 2010)

Persönlich finde ich die Veränderungen gut. Nur brauche ich etwas Zeit, damit ich mich an das neue Umfeld und die neue Spielweise gewöhne.


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mit dem Patch bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden. Das mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass vieles Neu ist und neue Dinge meißt immer toll sind. :-)




Allerdings mit der Ausnahme dass ich kein Baum mehr sein darf. Aber auch daran werde ich mich gewöhnen, solange ich mich nicht in solch eine Forum, wie auf mmo-champion zu sehen ist, verwandeln muss. Sind das nur die Worgen Druiden, oder auch alle anderen, nur mit einem kommenden Patch?


----------



## Fiddi (14. Oktober 2010)

ich finds geil endlich mal als dd bissel mehr machen als nur 1-3 fähigkeiten verwenden.
mit meinem mage muss ich richtig was machen für max dps einfach genial.


----------



## xxMardooxx (14. Oktober 2010)

Mein acc is seit nem halben Jahr inaktiv, und nachdem was ich hier lese, wird ers nicht mehr lange bleiben  Noobs und Trolle verschwinden endlich, weil sie nicht mehr braindead auf ne taste drücken bzw. mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur rollen können.

Die Neuerungen sind aber jedenfalls nicht für LK gemacht schätz ich, die Leute sind atm zu sehr eingefahren aufs AE'n, was natürlich auch am Dungeon-Disign liegt.. wenn mans jetzt nicht mehr kann, sind Inis natürlich graumsam. Aber atm sind doch eh alle overgeard, vom dem her wirds schon passen oder?


----------



## Norica (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich fands sehr witzig das ich mehr heilung rausgehauen habe als der Holy priester neben mir (bin diszi)

aber sonst ist der schaden vom schatti schick geworden , zwar nich so der bringer aber schicker als vorher


----------



## Edrohma (14. Oktober 2010)

So kein bock mehr auf daddeln für heute ... äh gestern:laugh:

Hab zuerst natürlich meinen Lieblingspala ausprobiert, die DD-Skillung erfordert eine Rotation OMG ^^ es scheint extrem viel mehr Schaden möglich zu sein (war knapp bei 14k dps in ner hero-ini und hab die rotation nicht drauf) die holy Skillung is ja mal extrem interessant geworden, man muss sich eine gute heilrota für jede art von heilung zulegen (gruppenheilung/tankheilung/burst-heilung), tank equip hab ich verkauft 

hab außerdem noch meinen mage als frost getestet und ein paar elite in eiskrone gekillt, auch wesentlich einfacher geworden, mit meinen hunter natürlich erstmal beastmaster bei dem ich erschrocken feststellen musste dass mein niedlicher geisterbär ein heilerpet geworden ist 

soweit wie ich das bis jetzt überblicke ist nichts schwerer geworden, hab aber noch keinen raid ausprobiert. gesamteindruck 

gute nacht leute.


----------



## axela (14. Oktober 2010)

bin nur etwas vom Hunter enttäuscht, aber ansonsten ganz in ordnung


----------



## SchurxoxD (14. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



omg bissl fail...man muss sich da nur wieder reinfinden...das gleiche geflame gabs auch bei den neuen talenten kurz vor wotlk


----------



## Luc - (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich flenne gerade rum, da ich gestern mein PC neu gemacht habe, ich Depp -.-'

WoW ist gleich fertig, und dann mal schauen :>

MfG Luc -


----------



## discotiiia (14. Oktober 2010)

Ersteindruck : Schrecklich. Aber vielleicht wird es ja nur mal wieder Zeit meine Chars von einer neuen Seite kennen zu lernen, auch wenn ich sie wegen ihren "alten" Eigenschaften lieben gelernt hab.




Nur vor den BGs fürcht ich mich jetzt schon, bisher hat jeder Versuch mit nem Disco geendet, und ich hab so das Gefühl das das nichmal das schlimmste is was in der hinsicht auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Sabito (14. Oktober 2010)

bin bis jetzt echt begeistert von den änderungen habe alleridngs heute nur kurz die sachen angetestet beim kumpel werde die änderungen erst ab sonntag unter die lupe nehmen können. finde es echt klasse das mein schuke jetzt unbuffed 27k hp hat^^


----------



## Kabooom254 (14. Oktober 2010)

Also zum Twinken finde ich den Patch toll ! Es fehlen nur noch die neuen Gebiete 

Als Main spiel ich einen Tank DK und naja es geht, ich fand es nicht so heftig wie andere es fanden.
Die Aggro ist auf jeden fall noch haltbar und gefühlt mach ich mehr schaden ich denke die Zeit wird zeigen wie schlimm oder gut es die DKs getroffen hat 

PS :

Also wenn es so schlimm es ist wie die Hunter im /2 Channel heulen hat es die DKs richtig gut getroffen


----------



## dedennis (14. Oktober 2010)

sehr gut es lagt wie die sau! viele addons gehen nimmer! hadel is jetzt statt spamm support channel! wird immer besser^^


----------



## Philine (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin total zufrieden endlich mal ne starke veränderung !

Ausser paar Lags hab ich keine Probs inGame und meine Addons sind auch fast alle auf aktuellen stand.


----------



## KInstinct (14. Oktober 2010)

Endlich ein Patch wo man seine Klasse echt kennen muss. RND-Grp werden wipen ohne Ende!


----------



## Xeith (14. Oktober 2010)

wie schnell, kann man seine Meinung zu dem Patch äußern^^ der grad ma nen Tag auf den Öffentlichen Servern liegt, also ich finde den Patch richtig gut gelungen


----------



## Falathrim (14. Oktober 2010)

Der Patch bewegt mich nun endgültig dazu, WoW doppelt auf meiner Festplatte anzulegen und vom Privatserver vorerst wieder auf Retail umzusteigen...auch wenn ich das eigentlich nicht wollte...ich bin gespannt, immerhin habe ich seit 3.0.1 nicht wirklich gespielt


----------



## Sinfallon (14. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und darauf hatte ich gehofft.

Meiner meinung nach gibt es nur positives über den Patch zu sagen. Alles was jetzt nicht (mehr) richtig klappt liegt einfach daran, dass es sich um einen Vorbereitungspatch handelt und vieles schon für Cata geändert wurde. 
Also jeder der denkt, seine Klasse wär nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und sie sei OP dem kann gesagt sein: Wartet auf Cataclysm, dann wird alles wieder gut


----------



## AlWaringer (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es langsam auch lächerlich, dass direkt nachdem der Patch geladen wurde, schon wieder rumgeheult wird.
Ich bin einer der wenigen, die das Glück haben, die Beta auch zu spielen und da habe ich gesehen, dass es sehr schnell mit einem Charakter bergauf geht. Der Patch zielt halt, wie gesagt, auf Level 85 und die Ausrüstung, die mit Cata kommt. Gerade mit den Meisterschaftswerten auf der Rüstung, die kommen wird. Darüber hinaus hat mein Krieger mit der Cataausrüstung und fast Level 85 an die 70k Leben. Das ist nicht viel, die Mobs haben in etwa das Gleiche.
Aber der Furor-Krieger hat das Sterben verlernt, wenn man ihn richtig skillt. Siegesrausch und Blutdurst heilen den Krieger. Mit dem Heilungsplus aus dem Waffenbaum sind das bei Level 84 20k Leben. Da kann man locker 3 Mobs mit gleichem Level taktisch(!) bekämpfen. Vor 5 Jahren, als ich angefangen habe, kam grad Patch 1.6 raus. Da war es noch schwerer zu spielen und als ich endlich 60 war wurde sich regelmäßig durch MC gewiped. (MC=Geschmolzener Kern)
Und generell zielt das Spielen wieder auf ordentliches CC. Da wird halt die Ini wieder 1-2 Stunden dauern, weil man eine Mob-Gruppe nach der anderen umhauen muss und nicht alles direkt an den Anfang ziehen kann.
Das neue Add-On wird ein gutes Back to the Roots. Der Spieler wird wieder gefordert und muss auch wieder taktisch denken, was auch dem Spielspaß beiträgt. Man merke nur das geweine an, als heute irgendwelche Addons nicht mehr funktionierten.
Dann schreibt man sich ein Makro und belegt irgendeine Maustaste damit.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich den neuen Patch gut finde. Ein kleines Manko finde ich, dass man den angewählten Charakter, NPC, Mob nicht mehr durch einen Klick ins Bild deselektieren kann.

Gruß


----------



## Seryma (14. Oktober 2010)

Naja, was soll ich vom Patch halten?! Ich downloade noch ^^


----------



## marielol (14. Oktober 2010)

einfach genial, der patch ist nicht für pvp änderungen gedacht und wird es auch nicht sein.

wartet auf cata mit prognosen über pvp.


----------



## Terminsel (14. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällts. Die neue Mechanik "heilige Macht", über die sich alle Palaspieler so aufregen finde ich mit meinem Vergelter klasse. Und Schadensverluste habe ich (zumindest an der Bosspuppe) auch keine hinnehmen müssen.
Auch die neuen Skillbäume sind endlich übersichtlich und entschlackt. Ebenso sind die ganzen unnötigen Stats raus.

Ganz besonders gefällt mir die neue Umschmieden-Funktion. Ich habe endlich meine überflüssige Trefferwertung gegen sinnvolle Stats eintauschen können. =)
Etwas schade finde ich nur, dass Buchbände, Siegel und dergleichen nun keine Proccs mehr haben. Ich bin doch so ein großer Procc-Fan... *g* Aber ich werds verschmerzen.^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Oktober 2010)

Find ich gut, aber ne Frage.. die mir vorhin (OT) nicht beantwortet wurde, habe Blasc3.. früher hat Blasc2 Addons upgedatet und so, jetzt find ich bei Blasc3 keine einstellung dazu? Gründe?







Terminsel schrieb:


> Mir gefällts. Die neue Mechanik "heilige Macht", über die sich alle Palaspieler so aufregen finde ich mit meinem Vergelter klasse. Und Schadensverluste habe ich (zumindest an der Bosspuppe) auch keine hinnehmen müssen.
> Auch die neuen Skillbäume sind endlich übersichtlich und entschlackt. Ebenso sind die ganzen unnötigen Stats raus.
> 
> Ganz besonders gefällt mir die neue Umschmieden-Funktion. Ich habe endlich meine überflüssige Trefferwertung gegen sinnvolle Stats eintauschen können. =)
> Etwas schade finde ich nur, dass Buchbände, Siegel und dergleichen nun keine Proccs mehr haben. Ich bin doch so ein großer Procc-Fan... *g* Aber ich werds verschmerzen.^^




Als Holy hab ich ja nur 1 Spell der davon beeinflusst wird, und der ist Relativ schwach.


----------



## mf77 (14. Oktober 2010)

AlWaringer schrieb:


> Ein kleines Manko finde ich, dass man den angewählten Charakter, NPC, Mob nicht mehr durch einen Klick ins Bild deselektieren kann.



Kann man im Interface einstellen! ;-)


----------



## Terminsel (14. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Find ich gut, aber ne Frage.. die mir vorhin (OT) nicht beantwortet wurde, habe Blasc3.. früher hat Blasc2 Addons upgedatet und so, jetzt find ich bei Blasc3 keine einstellung dazu? Gründe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Muss das morgen mal austesten, wie es mit meiner Heilig-Skillung genau abläuft, aber da kommt es mir auf den ersten Blick so vor, als wäre das Sammeln und Nutzen heiliger Macht nur eine Art Bonus.


----------



## Kisala666 (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ganz im ernst, ich hatte ja schon mit chaos gerechnet aber das war ja noch um einges schlimmer als ich dachte. ich komm on mit meinem warry tank und darf erstmal schaun was ich jetzt ambesten skillen muss, dann darf ich meine glyphen komplet neu setzten, und die haben sie zum teil auch so verändert das die glyphen die ich vorher drin hatte nur noch mist sind. und mein interface darf ich auch komplet neu anordnen, wobei ich das grade erst mal so eingestellt hatte das ich damit gut klar gekomme bin und das beste war ja dann überhaupt der dmg nich nur das meine standart attacken jetzt 50% weniger dmg machen nein alles andere auch donnerknall nur noch für 1k vorher 2k und rache jetzt für ganze 2k vorher 4k und verwüsten macht auch kein schaden mehr. ich hatte wirklich vor mir das ganze erst mal anzuschaun aber da werd ich wohl erstmal ne ganze weile warten bis ich mir das nochmal antu mit den anderen char´s.


----------



## Lakida (14. Oktober 2010)

Also,ich spiele schon seit zwei Monaten nicht mehr WoW und warte mit großer Freude auf Cata  Also soviel wie ich heute in Buffed gelesen habe,weiß ich garnicht was ich denken soll! Ist der Patch denn so schlimm? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Und wieso manche Leute sich so drüber aufregen und gleich das spielen aufhören,anstatt erstmal die nächste Zeit abzuwarten. Obwohl es schon vorher angesagt wurde, was sich ändert und das es ebenso chaotisch wird. Naja gibt es schon weniger Heulsusen in Cata^^ Ich freu mich schon drauf das CC und Focusdamage wieder im Vordergrund stehen werden. 

Soweit man sieht sich im Addon 

MfG


----------



## Duskfall334 (14. Oktober 2010)

Warte doch lieber erst mal bisschen.
Ausserdem möchte ich ja sehen das alle deine Gildenmitglieder aufhören. Das sagen sie jetzt aber morgen sind alle wieder online.


----------



## Blackout1091 (14. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC




Alter nur weil das Game ansich verändert wurde und wieder mehr auf CC gesetzt wird und sowas.
Dann hör doch auf.
Glaubs du das juckt hier jemanden!?
Nein !!


----------



## Hypokondria (14. Oktober 2010)

Manche haben es wohl immer noch nicht gerafft, das die Talente für Cata bestimmt sind....Alles Wotlk Newbies


----------



## Thrass (14. Oktober 2010)

Patch ist eigentlich ganz nett. Bissl eingewöhnen dann geht das alles.

Blos nervt es als TANK total ab das sich viele Schadensausteiler durch den größeren HP-Pool plötzlich für TANKS halten und pullen wie solche kaputten.
Da bekommt man ja echt nen HASS auf dd's!

Hoffentlich legt sich das wieder.


----------



## gehix (14. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



Dann lernt mal spielen und werdet erwachsen. Was u.a. alles geändert wurde stand zum größten Teil doch schon alles fest. Jammer, mosern bla bla bla. 15k Life für Mage und tanken. Das sind die, die 0-Plan vom Spiel haben und meinen immer die Mega Bobs zu haben. Lass dir erstmal nen Bart wachsen, dann kann man weiter diskutieren.

Sry, aber sowas geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Bannt oder flamed mich jetzt, nur sowas geht gar nicht.. Solche Aussagen und Spieler sind die Parasiten des Spiels.


----------



## KingNothing22 (14. Oktober 2010)

hat man sich vor 4.0.1 mit lvl 60 in mc reingestellt und geheult, dass sich die klasse beschissen spielt?

vielen klassen fehlen noch wichtige kernmechaniken die für das endgame(lvl 85) nötig sind, andere haben diese schon.
soviel zu "diese und jene klasse macht zu viel/ zu wenig dmg"

weiters haben tanks die neue mechanik "rache"...seht euch die mal an dann seht ihr dass das spiel nicht mehr auf "zusammenziehen und bomben" ausgelegt sein wird..

zu guter letzthat der patch zwar viele änderungen gebracht, das war jedoch längst nicht alles...weder trashmobs, noch bossmechaniken wurden an die neuen talente angepasst. eine fähigkeit die ihr jetzt für dämlich haltet könnte in cata DER burner werden...

wartets ab, freut euch dass ihr euch jetzt schon punkte für cata holen könnt oder zockt die leute mit überteuerten glyphen und gems ab ;-)


----------



## Izara (14. Oktober 2010)

Lasst den armen Troll doch weinen und mit WoW aufhören. Wenn seine komplette Gilde genauso viel Grips hat, ists doch gut für WoW: weniger ist mehr (muss ja nix Beleidigendes hin -.- )..


----------



## Pseudomonade (14. Oktober 2010)

hiho!
Also erstes Anspielen war eine gewisse ernüchterung: erstmal alle chars mit glyphen bestücken umskillen (heilschami war jez eig eh net soo schwer  ) dann erste inze heilen (ohne healbot ach herrlich  ). Eig recht problemlos aber auch irgendwie witzlos tank hatte mehr selfheal als ich heilen musste! Dann flugs mal gear und specc tauschen (verdammte glyphen!) und mal als dd rein, siehe da schami ohne addons mit frischen skills kann ja auch als melee durchaus mithalten  (sehr zum leidwesen meines lieblingskriegers)
Nun denn charwechsel dk skillen (himmelverdreckte Glypherei!) und als tank ab in die inze. Da kam dann die ernüchterung. Also aggro ist kein thema dank runenwaffe kann ich quasi kaffee trinken gehen, aber selfheal/heilbarkeit des blutdks? Sehr hart wird man als blechbüchse von den mobs rangenommen  aber immerhin mal in ner anständigen zeit und vertretbaren whipes (heilerdcs usw.) durch. Neue mechaniken verstanden runensystem ist jez nicht soo dramatisch umgestellt worden. Umgeskillt auf pvp specc und ab ins bg. Dc (naja is halt patchday). Achgott glyphenvergessen  wieder rein und mal so richig von nem shadow geowned worden. das tat weh war aber verkraftbarer als die nunja sagen wir negativserie die dann folgte: Mage (gut kann ja mal vorkommen), Hunter (tz sollte net sein) Hexer (watz so schnell konnte ich garnet antimagische hülle sagen war ich geplättet). Schlussendlich nach einer hartnäckigen Runde mit dem team gewonnen (und nur das zählt  )statistik net so dolle aber he es is grad fresh patchday und spass macht der dk allemal!
Dann schnell hunter und hexer ausprobiert (hu ich liebe den fokus und die seelensteinmechanik!) aber beim anblick der Glyphen schlecht geworden! noch meinen lowie schurken angeschaut (eig eh alles beim alten) und ausgeloggt.
Und dann hier diesen Thread gelesen und einen 5minütigen Lachkrampf gekriegt! Alter es ist patchday! Bugs&DCs? Kommen vor! Neue Skills gefallen dir net? Sag mal, als du mit WOW begonnen hast waren da die skills net auch für dich neu? Du heulst weil dir der böse böse schneesturm deine "ichbinderimbajunge" mechanik geklaut hat? Aber hallo, das kommt wieder wirst sehen ist doch immer so gewesen. 
Aber eines weiss ich: in deiner gilde mit solchen Whimps und suderanten (wers nicht kennt schlägt das wort nach) würd ichs keine 2 sekunden aushalten, echt jez. Das tut mir fast schon weh wenn ich net so lachen müsste. Wer wegen etwas dass er net kennt, meint es ist scheisse, nun ja sagen wir ich nehme nicht an das dir worte wie "Geduld" "Mut für Neues" etc was sagen. Teufel nein du kommst mir vor wie gewisse leute die erst maulen dann denken, die alle bessere Bundestrainer wären wenn man nur auf sie hören würde, für die alle anderen noobs sind und die sich beim anblick einer echten frau/mann in die hose machen. Gibs doch zu du hast den ganzen thread hier eröffnet weil du irgendwas tolles sagen wolltest. Seufz. Egal ich sollte mich net aufregen eher freuen wenn du wirklich geleaved hast, hast du dem Rest der Community einen grund zum feiern gegeben!
MFG 
Ps. Jo ich weiss Groß&Kleinschreibung, Rechtschreibfehler sicherlich auch und von Beistrichen krieg ich Alpträume! Chillt, bin halt ien fauler Kerl  !


----------



## Izara (14. Oktober 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> wartets ab, freut euch dass ihr euch jetzt schon punkte für cata holen könnt oder zockt die leute mit überteuerten glyphen und gems ab ;-)


XD Hab mich heut auch schon kaputtgelacht darüber    Vor dem Patch musste man stundenlang (gefühlt) nach nem Inschriftenkundler schreien und sobald ich mich heut eingeloggt hab, kamen fast sekündlich deren Berufeposts *lol* Sollte mich mal mit meinem Twink in OG hinstellen XD


----------



## Argres (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde ihn einfach super....mehr brauch ich nicht sagen


----------



## Kankru (14. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du hast zwar mehr Leben, aber bei Weitem nicht die Rüstung eines Tanks.
> 
> DD's müssen halt mal wieder Lernen Fokusdamage und CC zu verwenden.




Empfinde ich als Tank nicht so.

Zum anderen an die Warris, Retris und Katzen ein Zitat vom herrn Ghostcrawler:



> Rather than try and address multiple threads, I'm just going to plop our current thoughts in this one post. Please excuse the brevity.
> 
> 1) We think Fury, Arms, Feral cat and Retribution dps is too low and we will be buffing them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tschinkn (14. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



Der Patch fühlt sich richtig gut an.
Es wird sicher 1-2 Wochen dauern bis die Spieler sich umgestellt haben. Na und? 

Endlich Änderung, endlich Schluß mit stumpfen Rotationen aus dem Rückenmark und stupides Repetieren.

Ich habe heute schon Skillungen diverser Leute gesehen, die "Änderung" offenbar hassen und einfach so machen wie bisher und sich jetzt wundern, dass das nicht mehr so funktioniert wie früher. Ich bin sehr froh, dass diese Leute auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## Kathi969 (14. Oktober 2010)

Eben in Blizz Forum gelesen:


Z i t a t:
Rather than try and address multiple threads, I'm just going to plop our current thoughts in this one post. Please excuse the brevity. 

1) We think Fury, Arms, Feral cat and Retribution dps is too low and we will be buffing them.  

2) We think mage dps is too high, especially Fire, and will be nerfing it. 

3) We think Shadow priest dps is too high, but that's largely a result of Shadow Word: Death spam, which is tough on healers. We'll be fixing that. 

4) We think Destro warlock dps is too high, but that's largely a result of Searing Pain spam, which is tough on tanks. We'll be fixing that. 

5) As we suspected, PvP dps is just too high given that the health pools of Cataclysm haven't kicked in yet. While competitive PvP is over for the moment, we still want the environment to feel better so we will be buffing resilience. This change might be reverted at level 85. 

There will probably be more changes after another night of raiding and BGs. Many of the bug fixes we have made today will affect dps as well. Stay tuned.


 mfg
und jetzt schluss mit den flames ;-)


----------



## Jesbi (14. Oktober 2010)

Einfach mal abwarten was so kommt.

Zugegeben, gestern ausgeloggt und heute wieder eingeloggt, irgendwie ist es ein anderes Game.

Alles was einem gestern noch vertraut war und das teilweise schon seid Jahren ist heute auf den Kopf gestellt.

Ich habe von meinen 80er Chars bisher erst drei geskillt und die auch nur in einem Talentbaum.
Meinen Main habe ich zwar auch geskillt, aber angespielt habe ich Ihn noch nicht.

Von daher bin ich wirklich skeptisch ob das noch "mein" WoW ist, ein anderes WoW, ein besseres WoW oder nicht mehr "mein" WoW, aber Ich werde es mit Sicherheit ausführlich testen und ein Urteil sicher nicht nach ein paar Stunden fällen. 
Ausserdem ist das ja der Anfang des Cataclysm und wenn die ganze Welt sich verändert, dann muss das doch ein kleines Unwohlsein mit sich bringen. 

Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit auf Cataclysm gefreut und werde den Änderungen ihre Chance geben.

mfg


----------



## sensêij1988 (14. Oktober 2010)

Kann mich bis Jetzt in keinsterweise Beschweren außer das meine Berufe nur Halb funktionieren 




nur noch warten bis mein Warri wieder Spielbar ist.


----------



## Varitu (14. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> ....WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



Gratulation. Du hast ca.2 Jahre ohne Lust WoW gespielt und ein paar Stunden nach dem Cata-PrePtach fällt dir ein daß du doch aufhören willst.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (14. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du hast zwar mehr Leben, aber bei Weitem nicht die Rüstung eines Tanks.
> 
> DD's müssen halt mal wieder Lernen Fokusdamage und CC zu verwenden.
> 
> ...



das ist sehr gut gesagt  danke^^


----------



## Surfboy1995 (14. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost ftw! 

Naja Mage dps too gih und cat dps too low?+

also ich mach mit meinen feuerball 10k crit alle 2-3 sek und die katze macht jede sek bis zu 14k dmg..


----------



## glasus (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi! Also ich denke die üblichen bugs werden in den nächsten tagen bis wochen wieder behoben werden. Das hat Blizzard ja bis jetzt immer geschafft warum jetzt nicht. Die Char änderungen find ich noch etwas komisch. Ich bin Krieger Tank und es ist würklich mies geworden mit dem tanken.( bzw schwer). Meine aoe Attacken machen viel weniger aggro und meine Wachsamkeit macht KEIN aggro mehr. dazu kommt das der verspottende Schlag weg is. muss mann sich erstmal drann gewöhnen aber im moment macht es nicht so viel spaß zu tanken. Weil keiner der dd´s es checkt das sich was verändert hat. Das heißt es wird einfach aoe gemacht ohne ende und die wundern sich wenn dann 4 von 5 mobs an mir vorbei rennen -.- hoffe da werden sich die spieler auch mal dem patch bald anpassen


----------



## Slavery (14. Oktober 2010)

Naja hab gestern nur mal kurz eingeloggt, hab geskillt war beim Lehrer und hab die Daily Hero gemacht. 
Von meinem Prot war ich gar nich begeistert, Aggro zu halten is ja fast n´Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Wobei ich mit meinem Heil-Druiden ne riesen Freude hatte, der haut Heilung raus, dass es nur so kracht 

Einfach mal abwarten und schauen was sich noch so ergibt


----------



## DocCrow (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin total begeistert. Die Änderungen sind ziemlich gut,die kleinen Talentbäume schön übersichtlich und endlich kann ich wieder ruhigen Gewissens meinen Frostmagier spielen.

Richtig gut finde ich,dass man als DD jetzt mehr gefordert ist,dass man es beim Schaden nicht übertreibt wegen Aggro ziehen...aber hey Aufmerksamkeit ist geboten  Ich finds klasse jetz nit mehr stur auf die Tasten zu kloppen ohne Sinn und Verstand, sondern mal wieder mitdenken muss,weil man sonst mit der Nase im Dreck liegt. Endlich richtig Schaden durch Fokusdmg ohne hirnloses gebombe.

Ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte gibts allerdings doch.
Bei meinem Magier den ich gestern als einzigen intensiv getestet habe kann ich sage,dass das mit den Anzeigen für die Proccs zwar ganz nett ist,aber doch irgendwie übertrieben,da ich unter umständen 2 - 3 proccs auf einmal habe!XD Hier und da sind dann noch kleine Bugs,aber das is ja normal. 

Insgesamt fällt mein fazit nach 4 Std Spielzeit absolut positiv aus. Ich gehöre zur Generation die erst mit Wrath of the Lich King ins Spiel gefunden haben. Die Neuerungen machen aber durchaus Spass.

gruß

Der Doc

PS: Frost for the win!!!


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag den Patch nicht. Ich verstehe nicht, was das ganze soll. Warum MUSS sich immer alles ändern? Ich war vollkommen zufrieden mit dem, was mir geboten wurde. Ich wusste wie ich meine Klasse zu spielen hatte, war mir sicher, das mein EQ perfekt ausgelegt war und war ein Garant in Raids für verdammt hohen Schaden und Rundumwissen über eigentlich alle Klassen.

Mittels eines Patchs ist nun alles hinfällig. Ganz schwer hat es eine Bekannte getroffen die einmal einen Jäger spielt, an dem ja nun ALLES anders und vieles verbuggt ist, zum anderen ein Bäumchen, wo die Gestalt nun flöten gegangen ist.

Wir sind nunmal Gewohnheitstiere und es ist schwer, gut funktionierende Dinge einfach sein zu lassen. Es heißt nicht umsonst "never change a running System".

Trotz allem sehe ich aber auch den neuen Spaß dahinter, Dinge zu testen, zu sehen, ob man mit seinem Charakter noch genauso wie vorher spielen kann...


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich mag den Patch nicht. Ich verstehe nicht, was das ganze soll. Warum MUSS sich immer alles ändern? Ich war vollkommen zufrieden mit dem, was mir geboten wurde. Ich wusste wie ich meine Klasse zu spielen hatte, war mir sicher, das mein EQ perfekt ausgelegt war und war ein Garant in Raids für verdammt hohen Schaden und Rundumwissen über eigentlich alle Klassen.
> 
> Mittels eines Patchs ist nun alles hinfällig. Ganz schwer hat es eine Bekannte getroffen die einmal einen Jäger spielt, an dem ja nun ALLES anders und vieles verbuggt ist, zum anderen ein Bäumchen, wo die Gestalt nun flöten gegangen ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja schön und gut , das du und deine Bekannte das so sehen. Mir hingegen gefällt es gut mit meinem DK/Schurken/Priester. Endlich mal wieder was neues, ich fand das Spiel schon seit ca. 3 Monaten langweilig und war deswegen nur am twinken. Nun kann man sich wieder ein bissl mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen die "Rotas" sind spannender geworden und alles in allem ist es für mich sehr positiv.


----------



## Pyrogena (14. Oktober 2010)

ICh find den Patch gangz gut. Nun kann man mal sehen ob wer das Spiel kappiert und nicht einfach irgend wo im Internbet ne skillung sucht und dan stupide die Rotas klickt und so im Recount zu oberst ist :-) 

Der Jäger jedenfalls macht jetzt richtig spass und auch der Pala sowohl als Vergelter wie auch als Heiler ist nun derb geil zum spielen. Ich habe gestern minimum 4 Stunden gebraucht um nur auf den beiden Chars die Talente richtig einzustellen und neue Rotas zu testen. Danach war eine Rnd Hero und die Weekly null Problem und machten richtig fun. Klar ist es im Mom so, das man viel zu viel DMG macht für die Mobs. Kann ja nicht sein das ich als Retri bei solo farmen einem Mob mit 15K Live in 2 Hits kille so ist das Spiel viel zu einfach, aber das wird nur noch bis zum 7.Dez so ein dan wird nochmals alles anders. 

Die die nun weinen, das man das Spiel nicht mehr spielen kann, denen spreche ich mein Beileid aus und bitte sie höflichst Super MArio Online zu spielen und von WOW die Finger zu lassen.


:-) Wow 4.0 rockt !!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelrid (14. Oktober 2010)

Also das, was ich bisher vom Patch mit meinen Twinks gesehen habe ist im Groben und Ganzen okay. Einige gute Änderungen liegen im Detail, einige Änderungen sind etwas umfangreicher.

Das Problem was ich mit dem Patch gestern hatte (ob es gelöst ist weiß ich nicht, da ich gestern abend zeitig wieder ausgeloggt hatte), ist, das ich meinen Main Charakter nicht nutzen kann, da der in der GESAMTEN WoW Welt keine Spieler, NPCs, Mobs, Briefkästen usw sieht. Als wenn ich mit dem in einer Paralell-Welt sitze....


----------



## Diomor (14. Oktober 2010)

boooah -.- ... 1. post reicht schon ..

man kkann sofort unterscheiden, wer mit WOTLK oder BC angefangen hat ...

was ihr euch alle aufregt, Talentbaeume zu klein, das is weg, und das, seit froh, unnoetige Talente sind weg, es ist alles uebersichtlicher, schoener gestaltet, und ausserdem haben manche klassen auch nen boost bekommen -.- 

was is daran falsch sich endlich mal ein wenig mit dem char zu beschaeftigen O.o ... is schon scheisse wenn man auf einmal ein wenig gefordert wird hm? einfach unfassbar ... -.- 

ich finde den Patch genial, endlich mal wieder ein wenig womit man sich erstmal auseinandersetzen muss! Ich persoenlich finde kein Manko am Patch, ah doch eins, die mimimi typen im /2er chat und in den Foren!


----------



## valfaris92 (14. Oktober 2010)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> die neuen talentbäume bieten kaum noch spielraum für eigene skillungen, also noch mehr einheitsbrei.
> 
> vorm patch hat mir wow besser gefallen, aber mal abwarten wie es nach dem addon und lvl85 aussieht.



Da muss ich teils zustimmen leider .
Hab als Bsp. meinen Destro WL erstmal über ne Stunde ind er Ecke stehen gehabt um eine Skillung auf die Beine zu stellen.
Und an manchen Stellen muss ich dann TP in Sachen stecken die mich nicht im geringsten interessieren...
aber naja..zustimmen ahlt nur Teilweise, der eine oder vlt. 2 Punkte....
doof ist es trotzdem *jammer*

Naja aber ansich ist der Patch geil 
Mein WL hat extrem beschissenes Equip und hat von Di auch Mi trotzdem gut 1k dps an der Puppe zugelegt ^^

bei meinem DK find ich die änderungen am Blut Baum zum kotzen -.-
hab Blut als DD gehabt zum lvln und dann ab 80 auf Unheilig geskilled.

Jetzt direckt auf Unheilig umskillen, naja zum questen find ichs scheiße.

Also es gibt viele tolle Sachen
und die beschissenen Sachen sind gewöhnungssache.
im Dezember ist dann wieder alle Friede Freude Eierkuchen


----------



## Hoelzl (14. Oktober 2010)

ich find den patch auch ok ich als mage muss aber sagen das ich die sache mit 40k abs nicht bestätigen kann... gut hab bisher auch nur fire richtig getestet und arkan grad vorhin nur ein bisschen auf die puppte gerotzt so für 2-4 min und die glyphen passen auch noch nicht aber ich komm über die 30k nicht raus im mom^^


----------



## Laser2006 (14. Oktober 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier...ich musste auch direkt an den letzten "großen" CSS-Patch denken, nachdem die meisten rumgemeckert haben, obwohl sich im Prinzip eigtl. garnichts geändert hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wenn dein hexer plötzlich 50% weniger dmg fährt dann fängst du auch mit mimimimimimimimi an wetten!!!! jetzt machts spass klar...aber wehe er macht weniger dmg!!!!!!


----------



## Valdos Theolos (14. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällts. Vom CC habe ich noch nichts gemerkt (5k GS-Pala mit 48k live half buffed)...war im Nexus HC und sind halt wie immer durch gerannt.


----------



## Benon (14. Oktober 2010)

Göttlich wie das Forum überflutet wird. 

Leute mal ernsthaft: Wenn ihr jetzt nicht klarkommt macht 2 Monate Spielpause bis Cataclsym kommt, wenn ihr das nicht könnt versucht mit den Änderungen erstmal klar zu kommen. Ist ja lachhaft was hier so geschrieben wird.

Testen und Reporten dann wirds alles schon wieder, nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten mit dem patchdownload find ich den patch geil 

LG Benon


----------



## failrage (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde den Patch toll. Nur mein Todesritter-Specc für BGs/2er Arena ist leider gestorben (45/0/26), was für mich sehr bedauerlich ist. Jetzt muss ich halt Unholy spielen.


----------



## Junoic (14. Oktober 2010)

Man muss sich auf jeden Fall erst mal dran gewöhnen. Den ersten Ini Versuch hatte ich z.B. mit meinem Retri und habe ne Menge Schaden eingebüßt, weil ich noch nicht mit dem neuen Kraft-System zurecht komme - ist aber Übungssache und ich denke, das gibt sich schnell. Der zweite Versuch mit meinem Diszi hat dagegen so viel Spaß gemacht, weil die Heilungen größer waren und der Manavorrat auch diskrete 15k mehr betrifft.

Das neue Layout ist auch sehr schön, genau wie die Skillhervorhebungen. Die Buffs finde ich ebenfalls wesentlich übersichtlicher als vorher. Auch wenn ich WoW erst knapp 1,5 Jahre spiele, finde ich es nett, sich mal umzugewöhnen und was neues zu entdecken. Ob das die Spieler der ersten Stunde auch so sehen, kann ich nicht beruteilen, aber mir macht es Spaß.

Abgesehen davon, hat Blizzard schon so viel geändert, dass auch das System wie es jetzt ist, vermutlich auch nicht ewig bleiben wird.


----------



## Leitha123 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi, nach ca. 5 jahren Buffed musst ich mich einfach nur noch registrieren um hier was posten zu können ;-)

Hab nun 1,5 Jahre WoW Pause hinter mir mit dem einfachen grund:
Was zum Teufel willste als magier ausser BUM BUM BUM ? ... sry nur dmg war des ziel und wehen man hatte skill jedoch nicht die lust um alles durchzurushen   


aber wenn ich hier die patchcomments so lese, darf ich doch sagen WOW !!!!  
die gebete wurden erhört, Sheepen ist wieder erwünscht und aufpassen auf den DMG den man zu beginn macht auch.
so kann es doch tatsächlich wieder sein das man als GRUPPE in eine instanz geht und zusammenhält. 
und nicht jeder für sich losläuft um dann am ende den tank zu beschuldigen nur weil man das aggromanagement net im griff hat  

ich denk unter diesen patchbedingungen und werd ich mal wieder wagen reinzuschauen mit dem mage um vlt. dann noch auf gruppen zu treffen die sich VERGNÜGEN können um dann wieder ein bischen den herausforderungskitzel zu spüren.  

im dem sinne Der patch lebe hoch =))))))


----------



## Mirano (14. Oktober 2010)

ich find den patch genial...

beim meele schami wurde die prio list zwar ein bisschen zurückgefahren, dafür kann man sich jetzt endlich mal wieder mit seiner klasse beschäftigen, sich skillungen überlegen usw... nichts mit 2min forensuche tada so werde ich socklen/skillen.

nur ein bisschen schade finde ich, dass ich zurzeit nciht dan den instant geisterwolf mit meinem ele-pvp specc rankomme


----------



## Xheel (14. Oktober 2010)

hoffentlich folgen dem te noch mehr  nur weil es ein bisschen anspruchsvoller wird und man sich ein bissl ein arbeiten muss und sich mit der klasse auseinander setzen flüchten die erste  freu mich derbe auf cata vllt hauen dann ja noch mehr ab. juhu


----------



## iceboy2009 (14. Oktober 2010)

also ich muss sagen dass ich mit dem patch sehr zufrieden bin weil,
Positiv: mage macht übelst dmg hab nen arcane mage mit full t9 erst weil, er erst vor kurzem 80 geworden ist und der macht locker 2-3kdps mehr und dann mal eben so inner hero nen 30k crit raus donnert .
was ich noch gut finde dass neue punkte system viel übersichtlicher als diese scheiß marken weil, da hat blizzard endlich mal die community gehört und reagiert 
am geilsten mann kann nicht mehr im chat spammen nur noch max. 2nachrichten hintereinander dass ist geil 

Negativ: was die mit dem retri pala gemacht haben ich amch locker 3kdps weniger und die haben den komplett überarbeitet also ich selber komm damit nicht mehr klar obwohl des mein main char ist naja werde ich halt nur noch holy spielen hat mir sowieso mehr spaß gemacht


----------



## Mishra (14. Oktober 2010)

Patch ist auf Cata ausgelegt <- damit is alles gesagt, alles gemeckere is vor die Katz, im Endeffekt muss man Cata abwarten

ob das jetzt sinnvoll von Blizz war einen Patch aufzuspielen der für den aktuellen Content fragwürdig is, steht auf nem anderen Papier


Meiner Meinung nach ist der Patch ein Schritt weg von Casuals ftw hin zu, ordentliches Spielen, was einige WoWler scheinbar nie kennengelernt haben.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde den Patch sehr schlecht.
Ich bin da echt traurig, denn das WoW-spielen vergeht mir allmählich.
Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen von den Programmierern.

Ich habe alle Klassen lange angespielt, und gefallen hat mir auf Dauer nur der Jäger.

Sehr gefallen hat mir da der Massenschaden "Salve", der einfach entfernt wurde.
Scheinbar ersetzt durch den veränderten Mehrfachschuss, aber auf ein nahes Ziel funktioniert dieser nicht und verbraucht Fokus ohne Ende.
Die die Explosionsfalle ist auch net so toll.
Ist nun sehr chaotisch geworden, etwas Massenschaden zu machen

Und die Nahkampf-Verstärkung Mungobiss wurde auch gestrichen.
PVP kann man nun vollends vergessen.
Wenn der Gegner bei mir ist, ists vorbei.
Weder Salve noch Mungobiss kann ich machen.

Fazit: Jäger spielen macht mir kaum noch Spaß.

Und zur Wasseränderung:sooo toll ist das auch nicht. Ebenes Wasser mit kaum Wellenbewegung.
Und die 310%-Flugmounts bewegen die Flügel nicht mehr, sondern gleiten die ganze Zeit. Sieht das blöd und unrealistisch aus...

P.S. die ständigen Kommentare von Buffed-Moderatoren kann ich nicht mehr lesen.
Ist doch klar, dass sie sagen, alles wäre doch gut, denn ohne WoW kein Arbeitsplatz, so einfach ist das. Und deswegen haben sich keine unparteiische Meinung. Fakt. Punkt.
Wenn ich jetzt hier gebannt oder gelöscht werde, dann freue ich mich doch, dass es eine Meinungsfreiheit gibt.....theoretisch....


So, das waren Fakten plus meine Meinung.


----------



## OnkelPle (14. Oktober 2010)

Dann werd ich mal ein bissl was dazu schreiben:

Also: Als ich mich gestern abend eingeloggt habe, ist mir zunächst aufgefallen, dass auf enorm vielen Rüstungsteilen noch "Angriffskraft" und "Zaubermacht" drauf ist. Keine Ahnung ob nur Steine mit dieses Werten umgeändert wurden, aber Verzauberungen und bestimmte Sockelboni scheint das ganze nicht betroffen zu haben. Ich sehe zumindest nicht viel davon.

Ebenfalls ist mir beim einloggen aufgefallen, das einige Chars, die keinen Wappenrock tragen, einen anhaben in der Vorschau. Dazu kommt ein übelstes Geruckel beim einloggen, welches sich (auch heute morgen) einige Sekunden (gestern ne Minute) hält. Danach läuft aber alles wie gewohnt. Ich durfte dann erstmal knapp 14 Chars neu skillen, den Rest hab ich mir nicht gegeben. Die Skillungen erscheinen mir sehr unsinnig, gradlinig und mit 0 Spielraum für eigensinniges Denken. Bestimmte Talente kann man wirklich beim durchlesen schon abhaken, es sei denn man hat nur ein trockenes Brötchen im Kopf.

Beim Schurken ist mir vorhin beim umskillen noch aufgefallen, dass ein Talent dabei ist, welches sich auf Stoff- und Lederrüstung bezieht. Welches genau weiß ich nicht mehr, aber es war im Kampfbaum zu finden. Der Eintrag alleine war schon Schwachsinnig... Stoff?! Schurke?!

Das war aber nur eine Sache - bei vielen anderen Klassen (ich spiele JEDE KLASSE) sind mir ähnlich schwachsinnige Dinge im Skillbaum aufgefallen. Was auch lustig ist: Für Dolchfächer benötigt man nun eine Wurfwaffe - davon gibts ja auch so unendlich viele gute!!! Aber sowas von!

Ich war in noch keiner Instanz und ehrlich gesagt: Ich habe keine Lust mehr dazu! Wenn ich mitbekomme, wie Chaotisch alles ist momentan, muss ich mir das nicht geben. Mein Schurke macht irgendwie nun nur noch einen Bruchteil vom Schaden, den er vorher gemacht hat (KA warum) und viele andere Klassen sind durch den Schwachsinnigen Skillbaum nun dermaßen daneben, dass kaum noch einer genau weiß, was er machen soll. Abgesehen von den Tanks - ich hatte auch welche und nun hab ich den Baum erst einmal ausgelassen - keine Lust mehr.

Es sollte kein Mimimi Beitrag werden aber - Sorry Blizzard - bei sowas kann selbst ich nur noch weinen oder in den Tisch beißen!!!

Auch wenn man jetzt mal die ganzen Bugs außer acht läßt, welche sich mit dem Patch eingeschlichen haben (WARUM WIRD DER KRAM ÜBERHAUPT SCHON VORHER GETESTET!!!) und in die Gesichter der vielen enttäuschten Spieler sieht (Bäume die keine mehr sind, Tanks die sich nicht mehr trauen zu tanken...) kann man nur sagen: Da ist irgendwas übel in die Hose gegangen!

Ich hätte nich übel lust erstmal ne Weile zu pausieren, aber ich will das Event noch mitbekommen...

Übertragung Ende!


----------



## flohdaniel (14. Oktober 2010)

Die meisten Änderungen finde ich bisher sehr gelungen.

Das grundlegend überarbeitete Interface mit verbesserter Procc Anzeige, übersichtlichem Characterfenster, schönerem Zauberbuch und dem nun endlich mal übersichtlichen Punkte/Markensystem waren schwer nötig und sind gut gelungen.Zum Raidinterface kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich noch keinen Raid besucht habe. Ohne Mouseover Funktion werden Heiler aber wohl weiter auf Addons setzen.

 Die grafischen Updates sind auch nett. Kleinigkeiten wie zB die Möglichkeit, einen „Vollbild-Fenstermodus“ zu nutzen, ist für viele sicher auch toll.

 Die Talentbäume finde ich aber misslungen, wegen der 31 Pflichtpunkte. Man muss teils Fähigkeiten mitskillen, die wenig Sinn machen, und bieten keinerlei Möglichkeit mehr zur Individualisierung. Nur über die Glyphen lässt sich ein Char noch wesentlich an die Spielweise anpassen, das ist schade. Wobei ich das neue Glyphenfenster an sich sehr gut finde.

Wenn nun die Klassen nach und nach wieder balanced werden, ist das Patch sicherlich ein guter Schritt in ein modernes WoW.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen sagen alle dann wieder gemeinsam im Chor "oh wie ist das schön"



Nein ich sag das jetzt schon...bin begeistert. ohne scheiss.

@Unendlichkeit
Wenn du mungo und salve verwendet hast wenn ein gegner dir zu nahe kam im pvp...dann sehe ich aber ziemlich schwarz für dich.


----------



## OnkelPle (14. Oktober 2010)

Mishra schrieb:


> Patch ist auf Cata ausgelegt <- damit is alles gesagt, alles gemeckere is vor die Katz, im Endeffekt muss man Cata abwarten
> 
> ob das jetzt sinnvoll von Blizz war einen Patch aufzuspielen der für den aktuellen Content fragwürdig is, steht auf nem anderen Papier
> 
> ...



Alleine DAS ist schon eine gewisse Frechheit... Der Patch ist auf Cata ausgelegt - wenn ich mir DAS angucke, wie soll Cata dann werden? Noch Gradliniger als zuvor? und "hin zu ordentliches spielen" würde ich das nicht nennen! Ich spiele seit kurz nach WOW Classic Release und habe schon ne Menge höhen und tiefen mitgemacht. Aber sowas wie jetzt grade läuft is mir selten untergekommen. Sicher, vor jedem neuen Addon gab es Chaos, aber ob eine dermaßen üble Beschneidung wirklich nötig war, stelle ich mal in Frage.

Es wird sicherlich noch einiges Nachgebessert, aber bei dem was da alles vermurkst wurde kann DAS echt noch dauern!

Ich finde bei weitem nicht alles schlecht was neu reingebracht wurde, im Gegenteil, aber man hätte sich vorher vielleicht doch mal überlegen sollen, was nötig ist und was nicht! Und das Blizzard weg von den Casuals will denke ich nicht! Das ist nämlich die Haupteinnahmequelle von WOW! Die Pro Gamer haben zum großteil schon aufgehört, was nur ein Bruchteil von WOW ist! Ich bin mal gespannt, wie alles ein halbes Jahr nach Release von Cata ausschaut! Abwarten! Momentan überkommt mich auf jeden Fall eine gewisse Übelkeit...


----------



## Poseidoom (14. Oktober 2010)

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich positiv überrascht von dem Patch. Mein Elementar Schamane macht mir wieder etwas mehr Spaß.

Das einzigste, womit ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin, ist der neue Launcher, denn dadurch hab ich - wie schon vorher erwähnt wurde - starke FPS-Verluste über nen kleineren Zeitraum, und der Ladebalken lädt auch unerträglich lang. Und ich habe keinen schlechten Pc.^^


----------



## MayoAmok (14. Oktober 2010)

iceboy2009 schrieb:


> Positiv: mage macht übelst dmg hab nen arcane mage mit full t9 erst weil, er erst vor kurzem 80 geworden ist und der macht locker 2-3kdps mehr und dann mal eben so inner hero nen 30k crit raus donnert .
> 
> 
> Negativ: was die mit dem retri pala gemacht haben ich amch locker 3kdps weniger und die haben den komplett überarbeitet also ich selber komm damit nicht mehr klar obwohl des mein main char ist naja werde ich halt nur noch holy spielen hat mir sowieso mehr spaß gemacht




Ahja, wenn ich früher bei meinem Mage auf taste 1 gedrückt habe, hat er nur nen 15k Crit rausgehauen, wenn ich jetzt draufdrücke, macht er nen 30k Crit. Juhu! Super! Tolle Änderung Blizz!!!!

Aber wenn ich jetzt meinen Pala spiele, der eine neue Ressource dazubekommen hat, mit der man erst umzugehen lernen muss, seine Spielweise darauf abstimmen muss, mach ich nach 5 Minuten üben viel weniger Schaden als vorher. WTF BLIZZ? WAS HAST DU DIR DABEI GEDACHT?????ß



Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Klassen lange angespielt, und gefallen hat mir auf Dauer nur der Jäger.
> 
> Sehr gefallen hat mir da der Massenschaden "Salve", der einfach entfernt wurde.
> Scheinbar ersetzt durch den veränderten Mehrfachschuss, aber auf ein nahes Ziel funktioniert dieser nicht und verbraucht Fokus ohne Ende.
> ...



Mimimi, mein Jäger kann nun nichtmehr einen Pfeilabfeuern, und es regnen tausende vom Himmel!!! Ich will aber AE machen, auch wenns nix bringt!!!! WTF BLIZZ!!!!


----------



## Sacrilege (14. Oktober 2010)

Die neuen Talentbäume sind Schrott - man kann gar nicht falsch skillen, weil ja alles quasi vorgegeben ist. Wo da der Handlungsspielraum sein soll ist mir wohl entgangen.

Balancing ist atm für'n A... Manche Klassen machen so gut wie keinen Schaden mehr, andere sind extrem overpowered - einfach nur lächerlich. Ich würde das akzeptieren wenn sie den Mist 1 Woche vor Cata rausbringen, aber nicht 2 Monate vorher. Das Argument "das ist ja für lvl 85 ausgelegt" ist ja gut und schön, nur haben wir noch 2 Monate vor uns und wieso soll ich mit dem Dreck bis dahin leben müssen nur weil die Entwickler nix gebacken kriegen und wir deren Versuchskaninchen sind.

Die Raid ID Zusammenlegung von 10er/25er zerstört alle vorhanden Stamm- und Gildenraids. So bescheuert kann offenbar wirklich nur Blizzard sein diesen Müll jetzt schon zu implementieren.

Die Änderungen am Interface sind ja vielleicht ganz nett, aber sind mir sowas von egal - gibt zig Addons die das alles können und das weitaus besser.

Fazit: der Patch ist - so wie fast alles seit Wotlk - einfach nur Mega fail.

Nicht weil der Patch ansich gut/schlecht ist, sondern weil er im aktuellen Content nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## Kovacs (14. Oktober 2010)

hach da juckts doch wieder in den Fingern, wenn man das so liest:

"ey lol blizz mein roxxor char macht kein schaden mehr, lol wtf kein Bomben mehr, alda ey wie lahm tanks können ja nur noch 1 Gegner tanken rofl fail bliz"

einfach herrlich das mimimi "buhähähäh mein toller BIS Bogen ist nix mehr wert, fail bliz". 

Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass Bliz diesen Mut noch mal aufbringt. Wenn sie es nun auch bis zum offiziellen Start so durchziehen und sogar evtl. weiter in diese Richtung treiben, könnte WoW in der Tat eine neue Blüte erleben, allerdings auch, weil viele hoffentlich ihr Versprechen wahr machen und "ogogogogo ey lol nup tank pull mal die GANZE ini will hier doch keine 5min für meine Marken drin sein"-Schreier endlich zu einer unbedeutenden Minderheit werden


----------



## Lorgain (14. Oktober 2010)

Durch die ganzen Veränderungen muss man sich erst mal wieder neu orientieren aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch nur eine Sache der Gewöhnung. 

Die neue Glyphenübersicht gefällt mir sehr gut und das Umschmieden von Gegenständen ist ein nettes Feature. Habe es vorhin angetestet und ein bisschen an meiner Ausrüstung rumbasteln lassen. 

Im großen und ganzen bin ich mit dem Patch zufrieden.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds bisher super klar sind paar sachen schlechter oder seltsam aber das liegt daran das es auf Cata abgestimmt ist
und mein gott "die welt dreht sich und sachen verändern sich nun mal" wie oft gabs schon so große patchs und fast jeder hat rum geheult
und am ende fand es doch eh jeder geil...


----------



## DocCrow (14. Oktober 2010)

Leute wenn ihr alles wat nach BC kam kacke fandet,warum spielt ihr dann noch??? *nicht versteh*

Das frag ich mich auch immer,wenn ich das geplärre von "classic und BC is besser und alle die da spielen sind die imbaroxxors und alle die später anfingen können nicht spielen". Ich geb offen zu,dass ich dazu nix sagen kann,aber wie gesagt ich find die neuerungen gute,dass man nicht blind knöppe drücken sollte  .

Hier kann man sogar was für das RL lernen,flexibilität und Offen sein für neue dinge.


----------



## Bux20 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann noch nicht ins spiel ich lade den patch noch, aber leute hey veränderungen mussten wohl kommen sonst wäre das spiel aufs lange sicht öde und langweilig!

Ich persöhnlich spiele nen Krieger tank, Pala tank, DK tank (lvlphase) und wenn ich mir so die talente angucke gefällt mir die vom DK am besten.

Freu mich schon ingame alles zu testen und JA endlich wurde alles schwerer !


----------



## niggenator (14. Oktober 2010)

Naja mehr Spaß ja weil sich Klassen zu Mehrknopfklassen geändert haben, 8Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Patch werte ändern Zweiseitiges Schwert 1. man kann testen wie alles läuft wenn cata live geht. anders rum Edelsteine neu kaufen usw weil man Trash bekommt für nen interessanten wert (arp-krit). bei den castern haben sie doch auch ne gute lösung hinbekommen zm=int macht mehr snn aber gut vielleicht ist meine sichtweise nur zu eng und krit ist nach der neuen wut generierung total sinnlostoll


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich find das neue Patch gut, aber blöd ist, dass es auch am 2. Tag vor Bugs(die es nebenbeibemerkt auch bei Operation Gnomegeran immernoch zuhauf gibt, weshalb ich das Event noch nicht machen konnte) kaum spielbar ist - na wenigstens funktioniert es bei einigen(hab XP).


----------



## MayoAmok (14. Oktober 2010)

niggenator schrieb:


> Naja mehr Spaß ja weil sich Klassen zu Mehrknopfklassen geändert haben, 8Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Patch werte ändern Zweiseitiges Schwert 1. man kann testen wie alles läuft wenn cata live geht. anders rum Edelsteine neu kaufen usw weil man Trash bekommt für nen interessanten wert (arp-krit). bei den castern haben sie doch auch ne gute lösung hinbekommen zm=int macht mehr snn aber gut vielleicht ist meine sichtweise nur zu eng und krit ist nach der neuen wut generierung total sinnlostoll



Die Entscheidung zur Umwandlung in crit wurde deshalb getroffen, weil zum Beispiel eine Umwandlung in Stärke den Stärkebasierenden Klassen/Spielweisen zuviel Vorteile und den andere zuviel Nachteile gebracht hätte. 
Da zum Beispiel Jäger und Melees beide durchaus ArP gesockelt haben, mit einer Umstellung auf Stärke aber nicht den gleichen Nutzen gehabt hätten. 

Aus Crit ziehen beide ungefähr den gleichen Nutzen.


----------



## Mirano (14. Oktober 2010)

also meele schami hat kein arp gesockelt aber sonst richtig^^


----------



## j0sh (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hasse den neuen Patch, liegt aber eher daran, dass ich vergessen habe, ihn vorab zu ziehen und mir nun die Server mit 1932923344 anderen Spielern teilen muss...sauge seit knapp 24h und habe erst 70% -.-" und da jeder weiß, dass install und co. nochmal lange dauert und u.U. nervig werden kann....DOOF 

LG

j0sh


----------



## niggenator (14. Oktober 2010)

wer will den stärke? es sollte ja nicht nen stat sein der grundwerte hochschraubt das wäre zu unfähr krieger freu jäger hate klar aber crit ist mal sinnlos für jäger und für krieger aber haste wäre ein sehr interessanter wert gewesen


----------



## Kovacs (14. Oktober 2010)

dann sockel doch dein haste :shakehead:


----------



## Jobbl (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich find den Patch richtig gut 
Bisher hab ich aber nur mit meinem WL getestet mal gucken wie es mit den anderen Klassen so is


----------



## niggenator (14. Oktober 2010)

das umsockeln und abfinden ist nicht das thema *abwink*


----------



## Millwall (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich spiele nicht alle Klassen, aber das was ich gestern so gesehen habe, bin ich mit meinen neuen Möglichkeiten mehr als zufrieden. Noch ein bisschen mehr Balance im PvP (jaja, das ist immer so eine Sache, ich weiß) und weniger Bugs, dann ist alles doch völlig in Ordnung.

Kaum wirds mal was geändert und dadurch manche Sache ungewohnt und deshalb logischerweise schwerer, jammern alle...tztztz.


----------



## Drabush (14. Oktober 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Änderungen gut. Das verleiht dem Spiel wieder die "alte Würze"



*Zustimme*


----------



## Slavery (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds sehr amüsant, wie viele Damage Dealer hier schreiben, dass es viel toller ist wieder auf seine Aggro zu achten und den Focus auf ein Ziel zu richten. 

Im Endeffekt wird AoE noch bei jeder Möglichkeit benutzt, bin ja mal gespannt ob sich dass so schnell ändert, ich bezweifle es. Brain-AFK gehört ja mittlerweile zum guten Ton, deshalb werden die meisten Damage Dealer (nicht alle) nichts draus lernen, wenn Sie ständig im Dreck liegen.
Schließlich zählt ja was Recount sagt, nicht das erfolgreiche Abschließen einer Instanz.


----------



## DerHutmacher (14. Oktober 2010)

Find ihn gut  es fühlt sich einfach ein klein wenig komplexer an als vorher, gefällt mir.
Tanks antanken lassen - wunderbar, ich bin jemand der abwarten kann
Hab gestern einen Heiler gehabt inner random... er sagte:
"Sry, kann nicht richtig heilen, healbot geht nicht"
Und er hatte recht, dutzend male is Tank abgeklappt ^^
Als ich das gesehen hab hab ich mich umsomehr gefreut

Größtenteils (ich wills hier auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern) sind die, die sich beschweren, einfach wotlk verwöhnt.

Was noch toll ist: hab vor einiger Zeit einen Schurken Twink angefangen, ers jetzt lvl 22~, beim leveln DURCHGEHEND 20%mehr attackspeed durch slice n dice, und eben seinen neuen HoT konstant drauf ^^ alles wird aufgefrischt durch gegner killen, was auch schnell geht.
Hat mich nur gewundert dass die den Schurken nicht nerfen wollen


----------



## OnkelPle (14. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal zur Freiheit und mehr Platz für eigene Skillungen im Talentbaum:

Momentan ist es in etwas so:

0/3 Verbesserter Schaden auf alles - 0/2 Noch mehr Schaden auf alles - 0/1 Sorgt dafür, dass eure Brote nie wieder auf die geschmierte Seite fallen...

Was wird man skillen? Na? Vermutlich "Mehr Schaden"! Es wird eine recht klare Richtung vorgegeben, was und wie man skillen sollte und viele Talente passen mal so gar nicht in die Bäume! Wenn man mir jetzt sagen will, dass diese Bäume ja auch nur so sind, weil sie auf Cata ausgelegt sind kann ich nur sagen: Epic Fail!

Zum Flächenschaden von diversen Klassen: Ich wäre sogar dafür, das Flächenschaden wieder eine Aufgabe wird, die nur wenigen Klassen zuteil wird! Meiner Meinung nach "muss" ein Hunter keinen Flächenschaden machen und auch kein Schurke! Das kam ja auch erst später dazu, wenn man sich recht erinnert! Damals wurde ein Mage geladen, wenn man Flächenschaden brauchte! Jetzt kanns ja fast jeder und diese beknackten DPS-Tools fördern das auch noch! Da muss ich brechen!

Sinnvoll wäre es gewesen, wenn Blizz wieder etwas mehr in diese Richtung gegangen wäre - einfach ein paar Fähigkeiten rauszunehmen und den selben Effekt in einen anderen zu packen ist irgendwie auch: Epic Fail!

Wenn man sich die Talentbäume mal anschaut und das ganze auf ein paar Berichte bezieht, welche die Questgebiete in Cata ebenso Gradlinig darstellen, ist/wird auch das: Epic Fail!

Ein paar Sachen sind durchaus brauchbar, wenn man jedoch mal etwas genauer hinschaut und sich den Honig, der einem scheinbar ums Maul geschmiert wird, abkratzt, bleibt ein sehr sehr bitterer Nachgeschmack übrig, der enorm nach "Epic Fail" riecht. Und wenn man wirklich so schnell auf level 85 kommen kann in Cata, wird WOW vielleicht noch ein halbes Jahr beschäftigen können nach Cata, bevor - wieder einmal - die große Langeweile anbricht. Zumindest bei vielen. Twinken wird das ganze dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht retten können - ich zumindest tue mich in der Beta "trotz neue Gebiete und Quests" nach über 14+ Chars recht schwer damit...

Naja, mal sehen was dabei rum kommt. Ich will ja auch nicht zu viel meckern - bisher wars nämlich oft die Com die mich an WOW so angebrochen hat und nich das Spiel ansich...


----------



## MayoAmok (14. Oktober 2010)

Es sind einfach zuviele Spielweisen, die von ArP profitierten, und die jetzt alle mit EINEM neuen Wert zufriedenzustellen, ist schwer. 

So wählte man einen, von dem alle ein bisschen was haben, aber nahm eben in Kauf, dass die meisten dann eben umsockeln würden. 

Aber so ist das mit jedem Patch, wen elitistjerks die neuen Skill und Sockel-Guides rausgehauen hat. 

Da bist freiwillig für 500DPS mehr zum Juwe deines Vertrauens gelatscht und hast auch nicht geheult. 


Und bei den Casterklassen ist es leicht, dass man ZM in Int umwandelt. Davon haben nunmal alle gleichviel.


----------



## Eldergrow (14. Oktober 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Änderungen gut. Das verleiht dem Spiel wieder die "alte Würze"



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen ;-) ! Ich würde mich sogar freuen wenn Sie noch mehr skillabhängige Schwierigkeiten einbauen würden...
Der Spieler sollte mehr gefordert werden, nicht die Ausrüstung! Weg von der Einheitsskillung --> Mehr Individualität bei den Chars!


----------



## niggenator (14. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es sind einfach zuviele Spielweisen, die von ArP profitierten, und die jetzt alle mit EINEM neuen Wert zufriedenzustellen, ist schwer.
> 
> So wählte man einen, von dem alle ein bisschen was haben, aber nahm eben in Kauf, dass die meisten dann eben umsockeln würden.
> 
> ...



naja als ich damals "nicht heulend" zum juwe meines vertrauens mit dem sockel plan den ich nicht bei elitis was auch immer gefunden habe, war die rüsstung nicht fertig und es kam immer was dazu so das mann nach und nach an verschiedene hardcaps gekommen ist, arp zum Beispiel. aber egal ich mag mich nun mal etwas aufregen den mal eben 18 sockel auszutauschen aus nen fertigen equip 8wochen vor neuem zeug find ich blöd. und des mag ich halt mal los werden. und jo ich bin blöd stell mich an und will grade mal flamen


----------



## SerpentSeal (14. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das ist immer und immer wieder genau das selbe mimimi wie damals vor BC oder WotlK
> In zwei Wochen sagen alle dann wieder gemeinsam im Chor "oh wie ist das schön"


War es doch vor/nach jedem Patch oder Addon...
Tanken zb... da wir es halb so anspruchsvoll wie zu Klassikzeiten, es gibt kein richtigs AE tanken mehr, DDs müssen auf ihre aggro aufpassen, es werden wirder CCs benötig.
Und was kommt als erstes "alles schei... ich höre auf"
Auch wenn ich es stark bezweifle hoffe ich das wirklich so viele aufhören... 
Seit 6 Jahren gibt es zu allen neuen nur mimimims und am Ende ist alles wieder vergessen....


----------



## Aske333 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, daß ich wegen einem schlechten Patch aufhöre zu spielen :-). Aber ich muß sagen, daß mir die Änderungen dieses mal überhaupt nicht zusagen. Ich habe einige Patches mitgemacht und irgendwie fand ich immer Änderungen, die für mich persönlich "schön" waren.

Dieser Patch hat mir nun allerdings schon einen großen Teil am Spielspaß genommen. 

Meine persönlichen Gründe dafür: 

- Die Individualität wurde noch mehr eingeschränkt, im Bezug auf Talentbäume
- Das offenkundige Ziel von Blizzard - so wie es publiziert wurde, längere Kämpfe, Schadensanpassungen wurde weit verfehlt. Ich kenne die Beta Version noch nicht und weiß nicht, inwiefern sich die nächsten beiden Patches noch auswirken, aber es ist wieder mal so, daß der Magieschaden in keinem Verhältnis steht.
- Noch mehr Simplizismus in einem Spiel, welches sich noch nie wirklich durch Spieltiefe oder Komplexität ausgezeichnet hat


Aber gut, ich harre der Dinge aus und gucke was mit Cataclysm kommt.


----------



## Kovacs (14. Oktober 2010)

vor allem Weg von den kopierten MAXROXXORDÄMÄÄÄÄTSCH Skillungen wieder hin zu echten Supportskillungen. Ich will wieder Schurken mit geskillter Koppnuss und Schleichen sehen!


----------



## Chelrid (14. Oktober 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> Ich find das neue Patch gut, aber blöd ist, dass es auch am 2. Tag vor Bugs(die es nebenbeibemerkt auch bei Operation Gnomegeran immernoch zuhauf gibt, weshalb ich das Event noch nicht machen konnte) kaum spielbar ist - na wenigstens funktioniert es bei einigen(hab XP).


das pre-event ist mit patch 4.0.1 zu ende. ist also kein bug ^^


----------



## Varagon (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann und werde mich nicht beschweren...ich glaube keiner (bis auf die Blizzard Mitarbeiter) wissen wieviel Aufwand dahinter steckt alle Klassen zu balancen.
Zurzeit spiele ich meinen Schurken (LvL 67) und ich muss sagen dass mir der richtig viel Spaß macht. Bis der LvL 85 ist hat Blizzard jede menge Zeit zu balancen.



lg Varagon


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Oktober 2010)

Sobald das Spiel wieder schwer wird, ist es scheiße ? 

Wenn eure Tanks nur ein Mob schaffen dann wird halt wieder CC angewendet... schon schwer?


----------



## Aske333 (14. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> vor allem Weg von den kopierten MAXROXXORDÄMÄÄÄÄTSCH Skillungen wieder hin zu echten Supportskillungen. Ich will wieder Schurken mit geskillter Koppnuss und Schleichen sehen!



Ja, das ist wirklich eine positive Sache an dem Patch. Nur die Spieler kommen doch auf sowas nicht klar. Ich denke da an Aussagen wie "Alle, die weniger DPS als der Tank machen, werden nach den ersten vier Trash Gruppen gekickt". Die WoW Spielerschaft ist für so etwas wie reine Supporter noch nicht bereit :-)


----------



## Loony555 (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiss noch, als Patch 2.0.1 kam, war ich glücklich und zufrieden, extrem vieles wurde zum Guten gewendet.
Als Patch 3.0.1 kam, war ich auch glücklich und zufrieden, viele schöne neue Sachen kamen dazu, (fast) alles fühlte sich rund an,
es war stets eine (meist) sanfte und gelungene Evolution.

Aber jetzt ?!

Ich bin überhaupt nicht glücklich und zufrieden. Alles wurde komplett geändert, alles über den Haufen geworfen.
Mir kommt es an vielen Stellen so vor, als wurde einfach ALLES geändert, nur DASS man etwas geändert hat.
Vieles, was gut und richtig war, ist rausgeflogen.
Früher loggte ich ein, (ja auch nach grundlegenden Patches siehe oben) und fühlte mich rundum wohl und "zuhause". 
Aber das jetzt ist irgendwie gar nicht mehr MEIN WoW, wie ich es über all die Jahre gespielt und geliebt habe.

Ich weiss noch nicht, was ich von dem allem halten soll. 
Muss wohl noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen.


----------



## Mograin (14. Oktober 2010)

Die haben mir meine geliebte leichenexplosion wegnommen... aber darfür ist dunkele transfomation auch sehr nett^^


----------



## Eldergrow (14. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> vor allem Weg von den kopierten MAXROXXORDÄMÄÄÄÄTSCH Skillungen wieder hin zu echten Supportskillungen. Ich will wieder Schurken mit geskillter Koppnuss und Schleichen sehen!



 Zu Geil !!


----------



## rushiflauschi (14. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. *Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> *
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC




Öhm... Da würde ich sagen l2p!!!
Kaum wird WoW wieder ein wenig "anspruchsvoller" fangen se an zu heulen, dass es zu schwer sei...
Bitte, hört mit WoW auf! Dann haben wir endlich Ruhe...

Ich freue mich schon auf die in Zukunft hoffentlich weniger bevölkerten Server und das Spielen unter Berücksichtigung von CC und Bossmechaniken!


----------



## j-gordon-s (14. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das ist immer und immer wieder genau das selbe mimimi wie damals vor BC oder WotlK
> 
> In zwei Wochen sagen alle dann wieder gemeinsam im Chor "oh wie ist das schön"



Der Thread wurde also von einem Moderator als überflüssig erachtet. Da stellt sich mir nun die Frage warum der Thread noch offen ist?


----------



## Garede (14. Oktober 2010)

Leute Leute Leute 

was man hier so liest geht ja mal gar nicht. Der Patch ist noch nicht mal nen Tag alt und viele sind nur am meckern. Dazu zwei einfache Antworten:

1. Wartet doch erst mal ab und übt inzwischen die neuen Fähigkeiten eurer Chars.

2. Wenn es Euch dann immer noch nicht gefällt, dann könnt Ihr immer noch meckern.

Und wenn Ihr Euch dann genug über die Änderungen beschwert habt und es auch aller Welt erzählt habt, dann seit zufrieden und Gut. 
World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel und soll Spaß machen. Wenn ich keinen Spaß mehr beim spielen habe, dann höre ich auf zu spielen und suche mir ein anderes Game was mir mehr Spaß macht.  Was ist daran so schwierig??

 Mir persönlich gefällt der Patch hervorragend. 

Endlich wieder mehr zu tun. Meine Chars (Hexe, Schami, Priest, und Jäger) spiele sich im Moment ganz anders als wie ich es gewöhnt bin. NA UND???? Ich nehme mir die Zeit und werde meine Chars üben und mit der Zeit wird es alles doch wieder wie gewohnt. Was soll also die ganze Flamerei hier. Die die Spaß daran haben zu spielen machen weiter, die die keinen Spaß haben hören auf 

 *Ironie on* Nein!! Die flamen die Foren und die Handelchannels zu wie schlecht doch alles geworden ist und nerven damit  die die Spaß haben wollen *Ironie off* 

In diesem Sinne  allen die Spaß am Spiel haben noch viel Freude 
               			allen die nur flamen hört auf damit und trollt Euch endlich


----------



## Zwerg ;) (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich find den Patch ziehmlich gut, aber seltsam ist das ich mit meinem dk wenn ich dd eqip anhab mehr live habe als mit tank eqip^^ mein tank eqip ist nur 2nd specc und schwächer als dd eqip aber trozdem wundert mich das. Dumm ist auch das man fast alle addons neu instlieren muss.


----------



## Serodian (14. Oktober 2010)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen von den Programmierern.



Du beziehst deren Produkt bzw. Dienstleistung also: Doch musst du. Du kannst versuchen dich zu beschweren (was dann aber auch an die Firma selbst gerichtet werden sollte) aber es bleibt im Ermessen des Konzerns, ob sie dich beachten oder nicht.




Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Sehr gefallen hat mir da der Massenschaden "Salve", der einfach entfernt wurde.
> Scheinbar ersetzt durch den veränderten Mehrfachschuss, aber auf ein nahes Ziel funktioniert dieser nicht und verbraucht Fokus ohne Ende.
> Die die Explosionsfalle ist auch net so toll.
> Ist nun sehr chaotisch geworden, etwas Massenschaden zu machen



ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: AE-Schaden soll so gut wie gestrichen werden.. Ich erinnere dich gerne an den Post von der Geisterkrabbe, der besagte, dass DDs die meinen AE zu machen oder das falsche Ziel zu hauen es verdient hätten zu sterben... und dem Stimme ich voll und ganz zu.




Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Und die Nahkampf-Verstärkung Mungobiss wurde auch gestrichen.
> PVP kann man nun vollends vergessen.
> Wenn der Gegner bei mir ist, ists vorbei.
> Weder Salve noch Mungobiss kann ich machen.



Soweit ich weiß ist Disengange und die Eiskältefalle noch da... Oh, verdammt die Falle wäre ja CC sowas kann einfach nicht sinnvoll sein...




Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Fazit: Jäger spielen macht mir kaum noch Spaß.



dann lass es.



Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Und zur Wasseränderung:sooo toll ist das auch nicht. Ebenes Wasser mit kaum Wellenbewegung.



es hieß das wasser würde geändert, nicht dass es "besser" aussehen wird^^




Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> P.S. die ständigen Kommentare von Buffed-Moderatoren kann ich nicht mehr lesen.
> Ist doch klar, dass sie sagen, alles wäre doch gut, denn ohne WoW kein Arbeitsplatz, so einfach ist das. Und deswegen haben sich keine unparteiische Meinung. Fakt. Punkt.
> Wenn ich jetzt hier gebannt oder gelöscht werde, dann freue ich mich doch, dass es eine Meinungsfreiheit gibt.....theoretisch....


Das Problem an deiner Aussage ist, dass es sich nicht um eine Meinungskundgabe handelt, sondern um eine Anschuldigung. Und Btw: hast du dir Buffed mal genauer angesehen? Genug andere MMOs über die man schreiben kann. WoW ist nur zufällig das popuöärste und deswegen liest du darüber am meisten ...


----------



## Versace83 (14. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.



Euch ist aber schon klar dass alles fuer Stufe 85 abgestimmt ist?! War ja vorher auch in jedem Forum zu lesen... auch die Neuerungen kamen nicht ueberraschend. Oder wurde deine ganze Gilde von dem Patch so ueberrascht dass ihr nun alle mit WoW aufhoert?

Ich finde alles hat sich zum guten verbessert, Blizzard ist auf dem richtigen Weg wenn sie jetzt noch die kleinen Fehlerchen ausbuegeln freue ich mich schon richtig auf den naechsten Patch


----------



## Düstermond (14. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



Du hast mit Sicherheit nie Classic gespielt, sonst wüsstest du, dass mit dem gestrigen Patch alles wieder in Richtung "Basics" geht. (AEs schwächer, Heiler müssen auf Mana achten, Tanks müssen richtig tanken lernen,...)


----------



## odinxd (14. Oktober 2010)

hi, also ich finde den neuen patch eig ganz gut. war auch erst etwas skeptisch und niedergeschlagen als ich in ner hero kein dmg rausbekommen habe, danach habe ich mich aber nen bissel an die trainingspuppen gestellt und gelernt mit den neuen fähigkeiten umzugehen. nun mache ich sogar mehr schaden als vorher  und so wie ich gelesen hatte solle retris nochmal nen schub kriegen..... die aggro sei mein 

im grossen udn ganzen find ich den patch doch recht gut, es stehen einem viele neue möglichkeiten zur auswahl, neue talente und fganz neues feeling. man muss sich ahlt erstmal bissel dran gewöhnen das es nun nicht mehr nur rein in die mobgrp und raus mti dem dmg is
aber die meisten heulen lieber direkt los und geben das spiel auf... schade eigentlich


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (14. Oktober 2010)

Einige kleine Fehler hab ich bemerkt aber nix besonderes.


----------



## Desoka (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen ich finde den Patch richtig klasse habe meine Chars (Krieger , Pala , Druide , DK , Priester) alle mal an getestet 
und ich bin begeistert  

Ich kann dieses ganze rum geheule echt nicht verstehen 


Ich freue mich schon drauf die ganzen möchte gern dps dds in den Heros umkippen zu sehen 
weil sie nie gelernt haben ihre klasse vernüftig zu spielen und dem Tank nicht die Zeit zum 
Antanken lassen


----------



## Holoas (14. Oktober 2010)

Also soweit finde ich den Patch auch ganz gut.
Eine Sache gibt es die ich teils gut und teils schlecht finde, undzwar das Ding mit der Abhärtung. 
Mein Magier (gs 6033) hüpft mit seinen 3,4k spell durch Kriegshymnenschlucht, oh ein Krieger -> Arkanschlag -> Arkanschlag -> BUM 19k Arkanschlag Crit -> Krieger liegt plötzlich auf dem Boden.
Was hat Blizz sich dabei gedacht?^^ Einen Stun eines Paladins, Jägers, oder eines Schurken überlebt man in 80% der Fälle nicht wenn man keinen Heiler hat. Mein Hexer lag im Stun eines Jägers in weniger als 2 Sekunden mit knapp 1000 Abhärtung im Dreck....!
Naja, sich darüber aufzuregen bringt es eh nicht, da ich denke das sie da noch was ändern werden, oder was denkt ihr?


Ach und noch eine Sache, der neue Dot vom Hexer, Omen der Verdammnis, der Crittet sogar pro tick für 15k selbst im PvP ;D.


----------



## Kovacs (14. Oktober 2010)

Blizz hat sich dabei gedacht, dass man mit CATA (und erst dann!) entsprechend viel mehr Leben hat. Warum wohl ist Arena Saison beendet worden??!! Weil es KEIN balancing mehr gibt. Und es ist bereits angekündigt, dass der Mage und der Hexer anscheinend zu gut weggekommen sind (selbst in diesem unbalancierten Stand) und das wird wohl demnächst justiert werden.
Als Mage auch ruhig mal wieder Feuer testen, das soll ja laut Bliz noch schlimmer sein 

Aber ob ich mir generell die nächsten 6 Wochen noch PvP antun würde ... wohl kaum


----------



## kleinelady27 (14. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC




Huhu,

tja, das Ganze zeigt jetzt mal im Groben, was Euer ganzer Progamerstatus-GearcheckDalaranMitte-anwinken-keineMovementkrüppel-Gearscore minimum6000-keineNaps-nur Leute mit Erfahrung-Geschwafel wirklich zur Grundlage hat, rein garnichts leider.

Wenn es nicht das haargenau das Gleiche wie immer ist, und eine HC nicht mehr mit 4 mobgruppen auf einmal in 12 Minuten Gesamtzeit gemacht werden kann, ist das ganze Spiel mal "alles Scheiße", oder "Blizz had ja kaine anung, was sie übahaup machn die pfaifen..."

WotLK war eine bittere Pille für viele Spieler, ich kann nur ganz stark hoffen, daß Blizzard sich nicht wieder komplett auf das ganze Geweine einläßt und den angekündigten Weg weitergeht.

Ihr werdet staunen, wieviele "Progamer" wieder in Blauen Sachen in Orgrimmar/Sturmwind rumstehen  

Liebe Grüße von mir


----------



## Tsujigiri (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir isser heute morgen kurz vor der Arbeit durchgewesen... Ich hab nur schnell reingekuckt mir gedackt WTF?! und freu mich schon auf heute Abend


----------



## 50kaisa (14. Oktober 2010)

Hm.. bekommt ihr auch in 10 min. abständen WoW errors rein? schmiert dauernd ab?


----------



## lord just (14. Oktober 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Also ich weiss noch, als Patch 2.0.1 kam, war ich glücklich und zufrieden, extrem vieles wurde zum Guten gewendet.
> Als Patch 3.0.1 kam, war ich auch glücklich und zufrieden, viele schöne neue Sachen kamen dazu, (fast) alles fühlte sich rund an,
> es war stets eine (meist) sanfte und gelungene Evolution.
> 
> ...



also alles geändert ist schon übertrieben.

die klassen spielen sich schon noch so wie vorher, nur etwas anders. die rotation hat sich ein wenig geändert und die spielmechanik ist bei einigen klassen (z.b. paladin oder druide) etwas aufwendiger geworden. was genau stört dich denn und was vermisst du?

mit patch 2.0 oder patch 3.0 wurde wow leichter gemacht so dass man erst sachen auch mit schlechterem equip machen konnte und dann mit 3.0 auch sachen mit schlechter spielweise machen konnte. jetzt mit 4.0 wird es wieder etwas anspruchsvoller wie zu bc (was sich ja viele gewünscht haben) und auf einmal wird gesagt, dass alles mist ist ohne genau zu sagen, was schlecht ist und geändert werden sollte.

ich finde den patch aber super gerade weil vieles geändert wurde. das 2 tasten spammen hat vorerst ein ende und man muss sich auch mal wieder mehr mit seiner klasse beschäftigen um auch schaden zu machen, zu tanken oder zu heilen.


----------



## Fedeikin77 (14. Oktober 2010)

Also bisher hält sich meine begeisterung in Grenzen.
Ich (Fury Warry) seit anfang dabei fast immer nur mit einem Char bin erstmal ernüchtert. Als Fury hat man soo locker 30%-50% schaden verloren, und erzählt mir nicht das ich zu schnell Urteile.
Ich habe jeden Patch mitgemacht jedes Addon von anfang an gespielt bin am anfang mit meinem Krieger dem Schaden hinterhergelaufen.
Denke es wird sich auf jeden fall noch was ändern an den Skills. So ist das auf keinem fall ausgegelichen.

Klar ist jetzt alles auf level 85 ausgelegt, aber wenn ich die Caster(ich gönne es denen auf jeden fall)höre und sehe was die für Schaden fahren und im Gleichem zuge mein Damage so weit abgefallen ist, frage ich mich wie die ohne anpassung bei 85 auf gleichen Niveau seine sollen.Dann muss mein Warri im verhältnis aber gewaltig zulegen.

Und grade habe ich das hier bei Buffed gelesen genau was ich gesagt habe nichts mit wartets doch mal ab und gewöhnt euch an die Rota.
,
http://www.buffed.de...ft-oder-generft

sehr gut das man da so schnell reagiert!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holoas (14. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Blizz hat sich dabei gedacht, dass man mit CATA (und erst dann!) entsprechend viel mehr Leben hat. Warum wohl ist Arena Saison beendet worden??!! Weil es KEIN balancing mehr gibt. Und es ist bereits angekündigt, dass der Mage und der Hexer anscheinend zu gut weggekommen sind (selbst in diesem unbalancierten Stand) und das wird wohl demnächst justiert werden.
> Als Mage auch ruhig mal wieder Feuer testen, das soll ja laut Bliz noch schlimmer sein
> 
> Aber ob ich mir generell die nächsten 6 Wochen noch PvP antun würde ... wohl kaum



Feuer ist noch besser  Glühende Rüstung an, Versengen skillen, und du kannst Versengen während des laufens und ohne Manakosten casten, das crittet dann immer schön mit 7k, (1sec casttime) bis kampfeshitze procct, dann fliegt der Pyroblast der dann an die 15k crittet. Nicht das ich das schlimm finde, ich find ehrlich gesagt cool


----------



## Petersburg (30. Oktober 2010)

Und was ich von dem Patch halte: Absolut garnichts, ich kann keine 2 cast mit meinem Mage machen dann kommt ein schurke 4k hit - tot, soetwas unbalanced habe ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## phaatom (30. Oktober 2010)

naja low lvl pvp war eh schon immer fürn arsch bzw. dann spiel frost wenn du so schnell verreckts weil dann verreckste net mehr so schnell als frost mit frosten und shieß mich tod


----------



## Petersburg (30. Oktober 2010)

phaatom schrieb:


> naja low lvl pvp war eh schon immer fürn arsch bzw. dann spiel frost wenn du so schnell verreckts weil dann verreckste net mehr so schnell als frost mit frosten und shieß mich tod



Das Problem ist, das man sich nicht gegen Schurken wehren kann, da sie Unsichtbar sind


----------



## Malediktus22 (30. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



Der Patch war das beste was WoW passieren konnte ich sag nur 

back to the roots 

es wird wieder 


so long 

Male


----------



## Aarano (30. Oktober 2010)

auch wen man 80 is lol war heute mit meinem duduheal pvp ws feiertag da kommt nen schurke un onehitet mich eben xD


----------



## Destructix (30. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und was ich von dem Patch halte: Absolut garnichts, ich kann keine 2 cast mit meinem Mage machen dann kommt ein schurke 4k hit - tot, soetwas unbalanced habe ich noch nie erlebt.



Haha... ja klar. Magier können nix mehr oder was?

Wenn ich mich nicht gerade mit nem Magier beschäftige... kommt ein Arkanschlag und "Hallo Geistheiler!"


----------



## Mustang. (30. Oktober 2010)

* @ kynori 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
*ich bin wirklich deiner Meinung , dass wow einfach an fun und seinem persönlichen flair verloren hat . Schon in sachen wie eq hat sich das spiel zum leichten verändert , d.h. das man nicht mehr für seine Sachen arbeiten muss sondern sich nur schnell mal eine random-gruppe sucht und mal schnell durchsprintet und am ende nochnicht mal tschüss sagt, weil man so oder so nicht ein wort geschrieben hat. Damals zu classic-zeiten war es noch richtig geil und imba , wenn ein spieler mit ein paar epics (paar= zwei) oder mehr rumlief, weil man einfach noch skill dafür brauchte. Jetzt ist jeder full-epic und wer es nicht ist kann gleich aufhören zu spielen, nach meinung einiger anderer spieler. Dieses Thema hat auch sehr an der Community gekratzt , da es einfach nicht mehr diesen zusammenhalt wie zu bc oder classic zeiten gibt. Auch so kleiner Sachen wie die einführung des portsteins, auch wenn es keine sehr große gewichtung hat , hat den gruppenzusammenhalt geschwächt. Blizzard sollte lieber erstmal wieder an der kern-mechanik des spiel arbeiten , als gleich die ganze welt neu zu machen . 
gruß
*


----------



## Krezton (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Talentbäume sind Mist. Noch weniger Individualität , bisher konnte man ja wenigstens experimentieren mit den bäumen aber jetzt ist alles gleich. Jeder wird dazu gedrängt alles zu skillen auch wenn man es nicht will man muss es schliesslich doch tun um weiterzukommen.Ich spiele seit dem Patch nicht mehr und glaube ich werde das Spiel auch nicht mehr spielen. Alles ist komplett unbalanced und jeder kann alles zB Schurken können sich healen. Mit Cata wird das auch so bleiben.
Erst dachte ich Cata wird klasse back to the roots und so aber je mehr ich davon lese desto weniger will ich es spielen. Zum Glück bin ich nicht schon vorbestellen gegangen


----------



## -Migu- (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich find den neuen Patch spitze!
Die Klassen sind nicht mehr so langweilig zu leveln weil man "Fun-Skills/Talente" bekommt.. Alles ist aufgeräumter... Und mein PvP-Rogue lvl 29, Onehittet Palas aufm gleichen level... (ok Hinterhalt ist noch ein bisschen OP, nerf please, will mehr als 1 mal hauen müssen)
Ansonsten "tolle Arbeit Blizz!"

Edit: ich weiss nicht warum alle rumheulen, bis Cata Release ist atm alles EGAL... mit cata wirds schwerer, es sollen nicht alle full ÄPIXX haben.. das ist halt die strange übergangsphase... Kommt mal vom "OMG es ist alles so unbalanced und einfach"-trip runter...


----------



## Leuren (31. Oktober 2010)

Wieso macht ihr euch eigentlich Gedanken um den Patch??? Ist sowieso nur ein kurzweiliger Patch und wird mit Cata auch wieder besser.


----------



## Araken (31. Oktober 2010)

immer dieses argument das man ja jetzt nich mir individuel skillen kann ich hab vor dem patch kaum jemanden gesehen der nicht mit einer 0815 skillung rumgerannt ist


----------



## Sacrilege (31. Oktober 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Edit: ich weiss nicht warum alle rumheulen, bis Cata Release ist atm alles EGAL... mit cata wirds schwerer, es sollen nicht alle full ÄPIXX haben..



Wenn ich sowas lese muß ich immer herzhaft lachen. Ich weiß ja nicht wovon manche träumen, aber eines ist mal amtlich: mit Cata wird gaaaar nix schwer(er).

Ein Blinder mit Krückstock sieht daß das Spiel immer mehr mehr den Bach runtergeht und immer mehr zum Massenspiel für Casuals wird. Es wäre völlig sinnfrei wenn irgendwas schwerer wird. Scheiß auf die Beta, die sagt genau NULL aus. Sollte irgendwas schwer(er) sein, werden die Spieler heulen. Da Blizzard Geldgeil ist, werden sie auf die Spieler hören (müssen) und werden etwaige schwere Sachen zu tode nerfen und alles ist wieder gut. Mit Cata wird jeder Gimp der in der Lage ist mit 2 Händen seinen eigenen Allerwertesten zu finden raiden - und den Endcontent erleben können. Cata wird nicht anders wie Wotlk sein, nur noch einfallsloser und dümmer.


----------



## Falcoron (31. Oktober 2010)

Zum einen finde ich den Patch gelungen und man kann schon jetzt so einiges ausprobieren. Man muss zwar jetzt bissl umdenken und einige "Rota`s" neu strukturieren, aber im groben geht es eigentlich.
Zum anderen ist es nunmal so, dass es nichts halbes und nichts ganzes ist und man noch bissl auf Cata warten muss - bis derweilen kann man noch mehr ausprobieren mit seinem Char; mal sehen wie das Addon nun werden wird.


----------



## Chillers (31. Oktober 2010)

Falcoron schrieb:


> Zum einen finde ich den Patch gelungen und man kann schon jetzt so einiges ausprobieren. Man muss zwar jetzt bissl umdenken und einige "Rota`s" neu strukturieren, aber im groben geht es eigentlich.
> Zum anderen ist es nunmal so, dass es nichts halbes und nichts ganzes ist und man noch bissl auf Cata warten muss - bis derweilen kann man noch mehr ausprobieren mit seinem Char; mal sehen wie das Addon nun werden wird.



Jow, entspannt chillen, bisschen herumprobieren. Nur mit bestimmten chars BGs gehen (wenn es denn welche gibt, die aufgehen), twinks hochziehen durch events, Berufe skillen, andere Spieler nerven mit *Wie soll ich umschmieden? Tempo oder crit?*
Um dann bei einer Antwort doch plötzlich anderer Meinung zu sein als der Ratgeber, diese neue eigene Meinung scheinbar begründen und auf Antwort warten.
Pets pflegen und sammeln.

und dann sowas unsinniges machen wie die Qu *das videre-Elixier* auf 80 - aber auch nur da macht das Spaß  und den Hut von Don Carlos holen. Schwer, schwer...aber es lohnt sich.
Brauche jetzt noch die passende Gaucho-Ausrüstung.


----------



## PiaMarie (31. Oktober 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese muß ich immer herzhaft lachen. Ich weiß ja nicht wovon manche träumen, aber eines ist mal amtlich: mit Cata wird gaaaar nix schwer(er).
> 
> Ein Blinder mit Krückstock sieht daß das Spiel immer mehr mehr den Bach runtergeht und immer mehr zum Massenspiel für Casuals wird. Es wäre völlig sinnfrei wenn irgendwas schwerer wird. Scheiß auf die Beta, die sagt genau NULL aus. Sollte irgendwas schwer(er) sein, werden die Spieler heulen. Da Blizzard Geldgeil ist, werden sie auf die Spieler hören (müssen) und werden etwaige schwere Sachen zu tode nerfen und alles ist wieder gut. Mit Cata wird jeder Gimp der in der Lage ist mit 2 Händen seinen eigenen Allerwertesten zu finden raiden - und den Endcontent erleben können. Cata wird nicht anders wie Wotlk sein, nur noch einfallsloser und dümmer.



Gähn ... Streck ... Gähn ...

Solltes mal endlich lernen, das es in einem Spiel auf die Masse ankommt und danach wird entschieden. Und das ist auch Gut so. Lernen solltes du vor alledem das man anderen auch was könnt und nicht nur auf sich selber achtet. (alles mit erleben, wie Inis/Raids; Items/T - Sets; Erfolge und, und, und).


Edit: Stramm gestanden, denn der ZAM ist anwesend ... Grins,


----------



## madmurdock (31. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live



An dieser Stelle disqualifizierst du dich eigentlich so was von, dass eine ernsthafte Antwort für dich Verschwendung ist. 90% aller Wowspieler müssten hier schon merken, dass du weit davon entfernt bist jeglichen Content gesehen zu haben, noch über die genauen Patchänderungen den Hauch einer Ahnung hast. (Int wird in ZM umgewandelt for hint).

Man kann gerne mit Leuten über den Patch sprechen, aber nicht mit Leuten, die wirklich kA haben bzw. macht es null Sinn auf dieser Grundlage eine Diskussion zu starten. Man redet doch auch nicht mit nem Fünftklässler über Integralrechnung, der vielleicht gerade mal die Grundlagen der Bruchrechnung kennt.

Falls du es noch nicht verstanden hast:

1. Du spielst DD, kennst also die anderen Klassen nicht (erwaehnst du jedenfalls nicht)
2. Sind die aktuellen Talente auf Cata ausgelegt
3. Nur weil du n Scheiss Tank erwischt hast, kannst du sie nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.
4. und und und. Mehr kann ich nicht schreiben, da du ueberhaupt keine differenzierten Infos angegeben hast nur halt den "Casual Halbwissen Brei"


----------



## LoveThisGame (31. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



15k mage ?!? is der lvl 50 oder was weil der tanken kann *kopfschüttel*, selbst frische 80er stoffis haben jetzt ca 20k hp von daher gehe ich davon aus das deiner noch nicht 80 ist ! weiß auch nicht ob du mit dem krieger der vorher gut war dich selbst meinst, wie dem auch sei will jetzt hier dich weder runter machen, flamen oder ähnliches nur für mich klingt das sehr sehr noobig und weinerlich ! ich mein das man sich mit jeder klasse und skillung die man spielt von neuem auseinander setzten muß is klar ohne die theroie zu kennen is auch keine gute performance in der praxis möglich, empfehle an dieser stelle gleich mal die for the horde klassenguides mit das beste was es gibt meiner meinung nach !

wie bereits erklärt wurde fallen viele "unnötigen" stats weg und fließen in andere ein zum beispiel zaubermacht oder angriffskraft, für neulinge und unerfahrene spieler eine riesen erleichterung um das "wirkliche wow" schneller und besser zu verstehen bin ehrlich gesagt auch froh das ich mir nicht mehr mit dem taschen rechner und atlas loot ausrechnen muß welches item sich denn noch lohnen würde für meine fury ohne dabei meine 100% rüstungsdurchschlag zu verlieren, das war nicht immer spaßig !

der patch ist einfach nur eine vorbereitung auf die zukunft sprich cata mit der zukunft wird sich immer wieder verschiedenes verändern nicht alles wird man gut finden klar, manches erst mit der zeit zu schätzen lernen oder gar überhaupt erst verstehen.

da die veränderungen von bc zu wotlk ja bereits gewaltig waren bezweifle ich das du weißt von was du sprichst klingst mir eher nach der berüchtigten pdk generation von daher überleg doch noch mal was du hier so vom stappel läßt !

es wird auch weiterhin veränderungen geben daran führt kein weg vorbei wenn dir das nicht gefällt bitte dann hör auf zu spielen nur wirst du kein mmo finden in dem alles auf immer und ewig bleibt wie es ist !

da du ansprichst das deine ganze gilde aufgehört hat gehe ich davon aus das es sich dabei auch um anpassungs unfähige leute handelt scheints wie in deinem fall !!!


----------



## discotiiia (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meine alten Mains stehen lassen weils nicht mehr die Chars sind die ich damals angefangen und lieben gelernt hab. Jetzt zieh ich mir nen Druiden und nen Pala hoch, bin auf nem komplett neuen Server und kann sagen : Ich mag dieses Spiel, deswegen spiel ich es, ob pre 4.0.1 oder post.


----------



## Silitria (31. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du hast zwar mehr Leben, aber bei Weitem nicht die Rüstung eines Tanks.
> 
> DD's müssen halt mal wieder Lernen Fokusdamage und CC zu verwenden.
> 
> ...



Meine Worte! Danke dir! Also ich finde den Patch okay! =D *jubel* *cataICHkomme*


----------



## Alcois (31. Oktober 2010)

also ich freu mich immer wenn mimimi-spieler mit dem spiel aufhören

edit: das spiel ist übrigens für level 85 balanced, ich bin schurke und macht bei manchen bossen 5k weniger dps als vor dem patch und heul auch nich rum


----------



## sharas1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Am anfang war ich skeptisch, aber mittlerweile wo die ersten vervtötenden bugs verschwunden sind, man sich an die neuen skills und rotationen gewöhnt hat,
find ich den patch gar nicht mehr soooooooooooo schlecht^^


----------



## Luc - (31. Oktober 2010)

Der Patch ist beste, Punkt aus.

MfG Luc -


----------



## Contemptio (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich find den Patch cool.
Am Anfang war zwar noch alles gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nachn paar stunden hat alles nur noch gefetzt (vor allem mein destru hexer, zumindest von der Spielmechanik her (dmg is mir voerest egal)) :>


----------



## JahuWaldi (31. Oktober 2010)

Der Patch ist soweit ok, meine persönliche Meinung.

Es gibt nur eins was mich wirklich stört: 10er/25er-Raid-IDs.

In unserer Gilde gibt es Leute die nur 10er machen, und welche die nur 25er gemacht haben. Und welche die mit verschiedenen Leuten beides hatten.

Unser 25er-Raid ist seit classic ein Raidbündnis. Hat super funktioniert, wird aber das Addon nicht überleben.

Mir fehlt leider eine stichhaltige Begründung der Entwicklerfirma, denn mit den IDs war es doch gut so wie es war?
Einerseits soll die große tolle Gildengemeinschaft durch Erfolge etc gefördert werden, andererseits ist nach heutigem Stand ein "großer" Raid überflüssig?

Wenn sich da nichts mehr ändert, dann hat das Spiel einige treue Kunden verloren - dessen bin ich sicher.

just my 2 cent


----------



## Janica-Damira (31. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft *WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC*




BC kam vor 3 3/4 Jahren auf den Markt, so circa jedenfalls. WARUM spielst du dann immer noch, wenn denn schon soo lange alles soo schlecht ist?? So schlimm kanns ja wohl doch nciht sein. Nur, was für nen Mage Crowd Control heißt, das haben die wenigsten noch kennen gelernt, die halten die Fähigkeit Verwandlung für ein nettes Gimmick.... leider.

Grüße

Eine die selber Mage aus Leidenschaft ist...


BTW: Zaubermacht kam erst mit BC auf.... und alle waren in heller Aufregung, weil alles anders war..... und wie schnell gewöhnt man sich daran?? Sehr schnell


----------



## Janica-Damira (31. Oktober 2010)

JahuWaldi schrieb:


> Der Patch ist soweit ok, meine persönliche Meinung.
> 
> Es gibt nur eins was mich wirklich stört: 10er/25er-Raid-IDs.
> 
> ...



Ich finds super, wenn es Gilden gibt, die groß genug sind um selber nen 25er auf die Beine zu stellen, warum sollen die nciht auch weiterhin Spass miteinanader haben? Es gibt aber auch viele kleine Gilden, die grad mal 5 - 9 80er beherbergen, und für die, die drauf angewiesen sind ne Gruppe zu suchen ist das mit den ID's nicht schlecht, wie oft hab ich nach ner Gruppe für was bestimmtes gesucht, weil ich was anderes nicht mehr frei hatte, und keine gefunden.

Es ist immer ne Sache der Handhabung. Wenn also ne gilde beschließt "wir behalten unsere 25er Stammgruppe bei", wo ist dann da das Problem?


----------



## Oberstudienrat (31. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun...



Oh, mein Gott! Wird die WoW-Welt diesen Verlust ertragen können?


----------



## NeizAnetheron (31. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> das wow abgestürzt ist seid bc ei mal dahingestellt ich bin auch der meinug seid dem es die arena gibt..
> 
> und zu den ganzen anderen du darfst nicht vergessen es ich auf cata abgestimtm und das es aktuell dann probs gibt ist wohl normal .. mein krieger hat auch 2000 ap weniger als vorher ...





wtf


----------



## deffer (31. Oktober 2010)

Eig wollt ichs mir verkneifen hier was reinzuschmeißen und zu diskutieren und eig mehr sowas schreiben "Was halte ich von diesem Thread?" Und meine frage werde ich mir gleich mal selber beantworten.1. Wenn deine Gilde seit patch leavt dann war sie keine gute Gilde sondern einfach nur eine Gilde die seit WotLK alles in den hintern geschoben bekommen hat.Damit ich dein Flame mal ausmertze WoW wird wieder schwerer.Wenns dir nicht passt erstelle bitte keinen thread sondern ge Flyff spielen oder Irgend ein anderes Free2Play spiel oder warte noch aufn 2. November dann kannst du HdRO spielen.Mal im ernst  sobald es etwas schwieriger flamen wieder alle ,ja sry ich sag es jetz einfach mal so,noobs.Alle Leute die wenigstens einigermaßen normal sind oder gut sind und seit anfang BC wenigstens spielen werden damit nicht aufhöhren sondern sich darüber freuen.Weniger aggroaufbau und so.Vill. sollte deine gilde und du sich mal näher mit den neuen skills und allem etwas mehr beschäftigen.


----------



## sharas1 (31. Oktober 2010)

deffer schrieb:


> Eig wollt ichs mir verkneifen hier was reinzuschmeißen und zu diskutieren und eig mehr sowas schreiben "Was halte ich von diesem Thread?" Und meine frage werde ich mir gleich mal selber beantworten.1. Wenn deine Gilde seit patch leavt dann war sie keine gute Gilde sondern einfach nur eine Gilde die seit WotLK alles in den hintern geschoben bekommen hat.Damit ich dein Flame mal ausmertze WoW wird wieder schwerer.Wenns dir nicht passt erstelle bitte keinen thread sondern ge Flyff spielen oder Irgend ein anderes Free2Play spiel oder warte noch aufn 2. November dann kannst du HdRO spielen.Mal im ernst sobald es etwas schwieriger flamen wieder alle ,ja sry ich sag es jetz einfach mal so,_*noobs*_.Alle Leute die wenigstens einigermaßen normal sind oder gut sind und seit anfang BC wenigstens spielen werden damit nicht aufhöhren sondern sich darüber freuen.Weniger aggroaufbau und so.Vill. sollte deine gilde und du sich mal näher mit den neuen skills und allem etwas mehr beschäftigen.



Wie ich immer bei diesem ausdruck das kotzen bekomme...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackout1091 (31. Oktober 2010)

15k live als mage und tanken ? junge du hast geraucht..


----------



## Obsurd (31. Oktober 2010)

kynori schrieb:


> Alles ist anders... mein mage hat plötzlich 15k Live und könnte sogar tanken dafür sind alle attris weg wie Zaubermacht etc pp. Krieger die vorher gut waren sind jetzt mit dem neuen Patch richtig mies und können net mal 2 mobs antanken.
> 
> Meine ganze Gilde hat mit WoW aufgehört und ich denke werde es auch tun... alles verschlimmert sich mit dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich finde den Patch jedenfalls grauenhaft WoW ist kein WoW mehr ! undzwar seit BC



die ganze Gilde hat aufgehört XD das glaubeste ja selber nicht.

Derneue patch ist einfach toll


----------

